# E-Roller für Idioten ?



## Bauschaum7 (19. Juli 2019)

*E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Ich frag mich echt welche Trottel ( anders kann man es nicht sagen ) von unseren Politikern und deren Beratern die Absegnung dafür gegeben haben ?
Haben die alle in Physik nicht aufgepasst  , ich dachte die sind schlau und deswegen haben die so ein Amt inne . War ja eigentlich klar.......  ,   wenn eine Familienministerin in 2 Wochen  Crashkurs  ^^  zur Verteidigungsministern wird  ..............  vielleicht macht die jetzt wieder einen 2 Wochen Crashkurs   ka     hahahahah
(so schnell möchte ich auch mal einen neuen Beruf lernen,  und dann noch  bei so einer Bezahlung  )

Ich fahre ja schon lange Fahrrad und schnell .  Aber ich sitze auf nem Bike  wo erstens die Reifen größer sind , das Profil grober und damit mehr Haftung auf den Untergrund übertragen  wird  und der Schwerpunkt ist in einer Notsituation beim bremsen viel weiter hinten und zudem hab ich  auch ordentliche Bremsen.

Letztens Notsituation :  ich fahre so ca  20 km/h , kommt einer aus einer Gasse von rechts ,  ich so voll in die Bremse  ,  und ich stand nach ca 3-5m ....   bin aber fast vorn über .  Und das waren nur V-breaks, und keine Scheibenbremsen wie bei meinem E-Bike .

Aber die mit dem E-Roller bei auch 20 km/h  , die klatschen einfach wie ungebremst in den anderen rein   xD    ...... mit oder ohne Roller  ^^

Jetzt kommt in den Nachtichten :   es passieren  viele Unfälle mit den E-Rollern  ,  wolln die uns verarschen  ?

Auf jedenfall sollte man diese verbieten ! Aber anscheinend machen die Halbe Halbe mit den Krankenkassen  , und dieversen KFZ-Versicherungen ^^


----------



## Poulton (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Man merkt das gerade Sommerferien sind.


----------



## -Shorty- (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Leute sind auch schon von herabfallenden Ästen getötet wurden, am besten alle Bäume verbieten...


----------



## Bauschaum7 (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Jaaa  ,  aber  das ist dann halt Pech  

Ich dachte ja auch unsere Politiker wollen uns schützen   ,  zb mit Gesetzen  ....
aber da lag ich wohl falsch  ...........


----------



## -Shorty- (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Merkste was?


----------



## RyzA (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt in den Nachtichten :   es passieren  viele Unfälle mit den E-Rollern  ,  wolln die uns verarschen  ?


Was niemanden wundert.

Ich halte von Dingern auch nichts.
Letztens ist mir fast einer damit in die Hacken gefahren.
Die hört man kaum.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Ein klassischer Bauschaum Thread.

Kein Inhalt, nur wirres geplapper.

P.S. Es gibt nen Grund warum E-Scooter versicherungspflichtig sind.


----------



## Schori (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Das aktuell so viel darüber berichtet wird liegt am Sommerloch.

Am Ende sind es die Fahrer die zu blöd sind zu fahren. Von den meisten wird einfach unterschätzt wie schnell 20 Km/h sind.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



ChotHoclate schrieb:


> Ein klassischer Bauschaum Thread.
> 
> Kein Inhalt, nur wirres geplapper.
> 
> P.S. Es gibt nen Grund warum E-Scooter versicherungspflichtig sind.



Lohnt sich das für die Versicherungen ?    hahaahahaaa

@Schori   

Und dann noch die Lenkerbreite   .........      Das ist doch alles Schrott !!!  ^^


----------



## DuckDuckStop (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Versicherungen kalkulieren ihre Beiträge so, dass es für sie wirtschaftlich bleibt, da brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen, denen geht es nicht so schlecht wie dem Handwerk


----------



## Rage1988 (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Also ganz ehrlich, man kann und sollte die Leute nicht vor allem beschützen.
Jeder, der son ein Ding benutzt, muss selbst einschätzen, was er kann und was nicht, denn so war es früher immer. Wer sich überschätzt, muss mit den Konsequenzen leben. Das nennt sich Darwinismus und die Idioten haben sich früher so selbst aussortiert.
Mittlerweile meint aber unser Staat, dass man jeden vor allem beschützen muss. Warnhinweise hier, noch mehr Schilder da, Verbote dort. Das Resultat ist, dass die Idioten immer mehr werden.

Ich war mal in Prag und obwohl die sonst nicht so fortschirttlich sind, gibt es in der ganzen Stadt E-Roller, die jeder per App mieten kann. Es gibt sogar E-Motorräder, die man mieten kann.
Nur bei uns schaffen es die Leute wieder nicht.

Ich würde mich auch nicht einfach in ein Rennauto setzen und die Nordschleife runterbrettern, sondern würde langsamer fahren und eben Schritt für Schritt dazulernen.


----------



## Krautmausch (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Am schlimmsten war Scheuers Kommentar, man müsse schwache Verkehrsteilnehmer besser schützen, indem man mehr Knöllchen an schwache Verkehrsteilnehmer verteilt. Das hilft sicher, wenn man vom abbiegenden LKW überrollt wird oder mal wieder um Haaresbreite von irgendeinem ungeduldigen Esel überholt wird oder die Vorfahrt von einer unaufmerksamen Trulla genommen bekommt. Auf dem Fahrrad in der Großstadt vergeht kein Tag, in dem man mal nicht in Gefahr gebracht wird. Irgendwie scheint in dem bayerischen Traditionssaftladen namens Verkehrsministerium noch niemand gehört zu haben, dass der Großteil der Unfälle mit anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern von Autofahrern verursacht wird und sie auch für den Großteil von Verkehrsvergehen verantwortlich sind. Oder die Herren Minister und Abgeordnete der Union sind einfach selbstgefällige Arschlöcher, die weiter freie Fahrt für ihre herzallerliebsten BMW-Angeberschaukeln haben wollen. JUNGE!!


----------



## Bauschaum7 (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



ChotHoclate schrieb:


> Versicherungen kalkulieren ihre Beiträge so, dass es für sie wirtschaftlich bleibt, da brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen, denen geht es nicht so schlecht wie dem Handwerk



Ja stimmt ,  hab schon gehört ,.......  wenn sie merken  das was zu teuer werden könnte  ( Elemnterschäden etc ) ....  kürzen sie einfach die Leistung bzw wollen dann nicht zahlen  .   Und wenn doch haben die ja auch eine Versicherung    Rüeckversicherung   xD

Hab ja auch nicht viele Versicherungen   ,  wozu  ?

Jagut  , die Zahnzusatzversicherung ,  hat mit mir echt in die ******* gegriffen  und nur Minus gemacht  .   Wegen Schlägereien  und E-Bike 

Von daher sollte jeder E-Roller-Fahrer als Vorraussetzung erstmal eine Zahnzusatzversicherung aufweisen  bzw vorlegen können ^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

E-Roller sind ein Segen und machen den öffentlichen Nah- und Fernverkehr merklich attraktiver. Fahrräder im Zug mitzunehmen ist teuer und kompliziert, Roller im Handgepäck sind genial. Wer nicht in der Lage ist, damit zu fahren, wird sich auch mit Messer und Gabel verletzen. Das nennt sich Evolution.


----------



## Rage1988 (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> E-Roller sind ein Segen und machen den öffentlichen Nah- und Fernverkehr merklich attraktiver. Fahrräder im Zug mitzunehmen ist teuer und kompliziert, Roller im Handgepäck sind genial. Wer nicht in der Lage ist, damit zu fahren, wird sich auch mit Messer und Gabel verletzen. Das nennt sich Evolution.



Ja, nur wird die Evolution durch unseren Staat ausgebremst, der meint, jeden Idioten beschützen zu müssen.
Ich warte noch auf Warnhinweise auf heißen Getränken und Speisen mit "Vorsicht heiß". Kann ja schließlich keiner ahnen.

Meine Güte, dann ist eben einer dabei, der es absolut übertreibt und der dann damit auf die Schauze fällt. Entweder er lernt drauß oder kommt dann nicht mehr ganz so heil davon, wenn er das nächste Mal wieder so fährt.


----------



## Krautmausch (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> E-Roller sind ein Segen und machen den öffentlichen Nah- und Fernverkehr merklich attraktiver. Fahrräder im Zug mitzunehmen ist teuer und kompliziert, Roller im Handgepäck sind genial. Wer nicht in der Lage ist, damit zu fahren, wird sich auch mit Messer und Gabel verletzen. Das nennt sich Evolution.



Mir bereiten nicht die Berufswegroller Sorge, sondern die Touristen auf Leihfahrrädern und Leihrollern mit null Fahrübung und null Kenntnis vom örtlichen Straßennetz und den örtlichen Verkehrsregeln, mit denen Städte zunehmend zu kämpfen haben.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Das ist keine Evolution  , da verwechselst du was !  

Das ist einfach nur dämlich.
  Und außerdem kostenspielig für Krankenkassen und den Verletzten .  
Keine Ahnung wer dabei einen Vorteil hat  ,  Aber Evolution ist das garantiert nicht  !


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Meine Güte, dann ist eben einer dabei, der es absolut übertreibt und der dann damit auf die Schauze fällt.


Wie sagte unser Englischlehrer immer:
_"Does it hurt? That's good, than you learned something."
_


Krautmausch schrieb:


> Mir bereiten .... die Touristen auf  Leihfahrrädern und Leihrollern mit null Fahrübung ... [Sorge]


Genau wie Touristen in Sandalen im Gebirge, Profis die meinen, in schnell fließenden Flüssen trotz Badeverbotsschild zu schwimmen, Urlauber, die ohne Erfahrung tauchen gehen, usw. Ich sagte ja, moderner Darwinismus. Wir müssen Menschen nicht vor jedem Fehler mit Gesetzen bewahren, ansonsten müssten man weiten Teilen der Bevölkerung das Wahlrecht entziehen und einen Vormund Verträge abschließen lassen.

Das Stichwort heißt: Selbstverantwortung. Im Gegensatz zu ungeübten oder zu alten Autofahrern mit 3t Panzern verletzten Rollerfahrer nur und einzig sich selber.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie sagte unser Englischlehrer immer:
> _"Does it hurt? That's good, than you learned something."
> _
> 
> ...



Wassn das für Rotz-Vergleich !?

Die gefährden sich doch dann selber ,  und das sollen sie ja auch tun .  Und niemand wird es denen wegnehmen können !
Aber vorsätzlich andere gefähren  ,  ist ne ganz andere Sache   .  Und Dummheit schützt vor Strafe  nicht  ,   nur das der andere Geschädigte  echt blöd dasteht .

Versicherung hin oder her , da hilft dem Geschädigtem auch keine Versicherung mehr  wenn es blöd ausgeht .


----------



## Rage1988 (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Das ist keine Evolution  , da verwechselst du was !



Survival of the fittest? Klingelts da? 
Das besagt, dass nur die überleben, die sich an die Dinge anpassen.

Wer nicht mit einem E-Roller umgehen kann, sollte den Umgang lernen oder es lassen.
Will man trotzdem sofort loslegen, muss man damit rechnen, dass man auf die Schnauze fällt. 
Fällt man auf die Schnauze und lernt dadurch nicht dazu, wird es beim nächsten Mal vielleicht schlimmer und somit sortiert sich derjenige aus, der sich nicht anpassen kann bzw. der nicht lernt.

Neulich gab es hier in der Umgebung einen Unfall mit einem Radfahrer. Er hatte zuvor eine rote Ampel bewusst überfahren und es ist nichts passiert. Die Autos haben gehupt und Passanten haben ihm hinterhergeschriehen, dass er bewusst über Rot gefahren ist. 
Dann hat er es bei der nächsten Ampel wieder so gemacht und er wurde voll von einem Auto mitgenommen.
Mitleid? Nein. Somit hat sich dieser Idiot selbst aussortiert.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Wassn das für Rotz-Vergleich !?


Möchtest Du ein Taschentuch?



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Die gefährden sich doch dann selber


Eben nicht, diese ganzen jämmerlichen Amateure, die man aus dem Berg retten muss, die in Seenot kommen oder sonst etwas dusseliges in gefährlicher Umgebung tun, gefährden massiv das Leben der Retter. Ganz im Gegensatz zu Rollerfahrern, die gut erreichbar für Sanitäter auf der Straße liegen. Augen auf ist eigentlich ganz einfach, aber mit Selfiestock in der Hand halt weniger. Darwinismus, das mag hart klingen und ich bedauere jeden Verletzten, aber wie gesagt, Menschen lernen aus Fehlern am nachhaltigsten.


----------



## Rage1988 (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Menschen lernen aus Fehlern am nachhaltigsten.



Leider nicht alle, aber da greift dann ja der Darwinismus 

Ich sehe es absolut genauso.


----------



## Krautmausch (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Menschen lernen aus Fehlern am nachhaltigsten.



Wenn sie dann noch am Leben sind. Was bei der kinetischen Energie von Kraftfahrzeugen zu oft nicht der Fall ist, ungeachtet der Schuldfrage. Die Zahl der Verkehrstoten auf Fahrrädern ist die einzige, die in den vergangenen Jahren nicht weiter gesunken ist, und mit zunehmender Beliebtheit wird das bei Rollern auch nicht anders aussehen. Wenn wir uns nicht wie vollkommene Amis benehmen und schwächeren Verkehrsteilnehmern generell die Schuld für alles geben wollen (schließlich hätten sie ja SUV-Panzer fahren können), brauchen wir eine verstärkte Rücksichtskultur.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

User .....     war echt witzig    ...Schenkelklopfer  ^^

Ich geb den E-Rollern noch maximal 2 Jahre  bevor sie von der Bildfläche verschwinden. 
Egal ob die Versicherung zu hoch ist oder die Leute es dann checken  das das zu riskant ist und man sich und andere sinnlos verletzen kann
Ich hab nicht in so ein Unternehmen inverstiert ,  aus gutem Grund  .
Aber ich könnte eine Wette abschließen


----------



## Poulton (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Krautmausch schrieb:


> Die Zahl der Verkehrstoten auf Fahrrädern ist die einzige, die in den vergangenen Jahren nicht weiter gesunken ist


Wenn ich sehe wie sich Fahrradfahrer z.B. hier in Erfurt benehmen, wundert mich das nicht. Fahrverbot für Fahrradfahrer 24/7 in der Bahnhofsunterführung? Interessiert nicht, einfach durch. Obwohl dort massig Menschen stehen und warten und auch aus Straßenbahn und Bus ein- und aussteigen. Ähnliches Spiel auf dem Anger. Aber wehe das Ordnungsamt oder die Polizei hält die an und schreibt ein Knöllchen, dann ist Weltuntergang in Mimimihausen.



Krautmausch schrieb:


> brauchen wir eine verstärkte Rücksichtskultur.


Ich wäre ja endlich mal für eine generelle Legalisierung von Dashcams.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

@Krautmausch: 

Ich habe ein Jahr in Münster gelebt und war dort täglich mit dem PKW unterwegs. Das die Unfallstatistik mit Radfahrern steigt wundert mich überhaupt nicht. Es gab keine rücksichtsloseren und ignoranteren Verkehrsteilnehmer als die Radfahrer. Rechts vor links? Scheiss egal! Rote Ampel? Scheiss Egal! Der PKW hat Vorfahrt? Scheiss egal! Mal eben an einer roten Ampel rechts an 5-6 Autos vorbeiquetschen um dann den Verkehr aufzuhalten? DA seh ich mich!
Mit 40Km/h durch die Fußgängerzone brettern oder auf der falschen Straßenseite fahren? Aber natürlich doch, Verkehrsschilder gelten ja nur für Kraftfahrzeuge. 

Und wenn dann hinterher was passiert weil so ein Idiot mir in die Karre fährt? Dann bekomme ich ein Bußgeld wg. fahrlässiger Körperverletzung und hab min. 30% Teilschuld, Geil.


----------



## Adi1 (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Ob nun ein weiteres Verkehrsmittel dazu kommt,
spielt doch erstmal überhaupt keine Rolle. 

Ich erinnere nur mal an:

i-MSCP internet - Multi Server Control Panel - Error 403

Die zunehmende Verblödung der Verkehrsteilnehmer ist das Problem.

Wer es eilig hat, sollte vlt. mal eine halbe Stunde eher losfahren und konzentriert bleiben. 

Das Smartphone mal stecken lassen, und die Augen AUF!


----------



## Bauschaum7 (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Doppelpost


----------



## aloha84 (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Unser Nachbar hat schon seit 9 Jahren so ein Teil.
Angeschafft nach seinem Schlaganfall, mitbezahlt von seine KV.
Der einzige unterschied --> sein Roller fährt nur 18 Km/h.....und was zum Teufel soll daran jetzt gefährlich sein?
Wenn man sich nicht anstellt wie der erste Mensch, passiert da auch nichts. Und wer unsicher, ist soll es lassen.
Das hat auch was mit gesunden Menschenverstand zu tun, jemand der schlecht Auto fahren kann wird sich im seltensten Fall eine Corvette kaufen.
Und jetzt noch eine kleine "HorrorInfo" an den TE:
Es gibt auch Skateboards mit E-Motor --> die haben GAR KEINE Bremsen ---> und das Abendland wird trotzdem nicht untergehen.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Wenn ich sehe wie sich Fahrradfahrer z.B. hier in Erfurt benehmen, wundert mich das nicht. Fahrverbot für Fahrradfahrer 24/7 in der Bahnhofsunterführung? Interessiert nicht, einfach durch. Obwohl dort massig Menschen stehen und warten und auch aus Straßenbahn und Bus ein- und aussteigen. Ähnliches Spiel auf dem Anger. Aber wehe das Ordnungsamt oder die Polizei hält die an und schreibt ein Knöllchen, dann ist Weltuntergang in Mimimihausen.
> 
> 
> Ich wäre ja endlich mal für eine generelle Legalisierung von Dashcams.





ChotHoclate schrieb:


> @Krautmausch:
> 
> Ich habe ein Jahr in Münster gelebt und war dort täglich mit dem PKW unterwegs. Das die Unfallstatistik mit Radfahrern steigt wundert mich überhaupt nicht. Es gab keine rücksichtsloseren und ignoranteren Verkehrsteilnehmer als die Radfahrer. Rechts vor links? Scheiss egal! Rote Ampel? Scheiss Egal! Der PKW hat Vorfahrt? Scheiss egal! Mal eben an einer roten Ampel rechts an 5-6 Autos vorbeiquetschen um dann den Verkehr aufzuhalten? DA seh ich mich!
> Mit 40Km/h durch die Fußgängerzone brettern oder auf der falschen Straßenseite fahren? Aber natürlich doch, Verkehrsschilder gelten ja nur für Kraftfahrzeuge.
> ...



Es ging zwar nicht um Fahrradfahrer ,aber jetzt wollt ihr extra noch E-Roller ohne wirkliche Bremsen  !?


----------



## Rage1988 (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> ...aber jetzt wollt ihr extra noch E-Roller ohne wirkliche Bremsen  !?



Häh, davon schreibt doch niemand etwas.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



ChotHoclate schrieb:


> @Krautmausch:
> 
> Ich habe ein Jahr in Münster gelebt und war dort täglich mit dem PKW unterwegs. Das die Unfallstatistik mit Radfahrern steigt wundert mich überhaupt nicht. Es gab keine rücksichtsloseren und ignoranteren Verkehrsteilnehmer als die Radfahrer. Rechts vor links? Scheiss egal! Rote Ampel? Scheiss Egal! Der PKW hat Vorfahrt? Scheiss egal! Mal eben an einer roten Ampel rechts an 5-6 Autos vorbeiquetschen um dann den Verkehr aufzuhalten? DA seh ich mich!
> Mit 40Km/h durch die Fußgängerzone brettern oder auf der falschen Straßenseite fahren? Aber natürlich doch, Verkehrsschilder gelten ja nur für Kraftfahrzeuge.
> ...



deswegen hast du ja eine Versicherung  xD    ......   Nee Spaß beiseite  .

ich glaube auch das in der Schule die Verkehrsregeln und das Miteinander nicht mehr richtig vermittelt werden.  
Dazu kommt noch die Pubertät  ,   klar bin ich auch mal Vollspeed durch die Unterführung gerast ...weils halt Spaß macht     .   Kein problem
wenn du einen Lamborghini hättest  ,  würdest du  bestimmt nicht so reden    , und hättest  bestimmt auch mal Gas gegeben  .

Paar Rowdys gibts immer .


----------



## -Shorty- (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> ...
> Dazu kommt noch die Pubertät  ,   klar bin ich auch mal Vollspeed durch die Unterführung gerast ...weils halt Spaß macht     .
> ...
> 
> Paar Rowdys gibts immer .



Also, wann wird dein Roller nun geliefert ?


----------



## Bauschaum7 (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Die haben gesagt ,  das große Modell dauert etwas länger   
Die wollen noch paar Tests machen  und so


----------



## Krautmausch (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



ChotHoclate schrieb:


> @Krautmausch:
> 
> Ich habe ein Jahr in Münster gelebt und war dort täglich mit dem PKW unterwegs. Das die Unfallstatistik mit Radfahrern steigt wundert mich überhaupt nicht. Es gab keine rücksichtsloseren und ignoranteren Verkehrsteilnehmer als die Radfahrer. Rechts vor links? Scheiss egal! Rote Ampel? Scheiss Egal! Der PKW hat Vorfahrt? Scheiss egal! Mal eben an einer roten Ampel rechts an 5-6 Autos vorbeiquetschen um dann den Verkehr aufzuhalten? DA seh ich mich!
> Mit 40Km/h durch die Fußgängerzone brettern oder auf der falschen Straßenseite fahren? Aber natürlich doch, Verkehrsschilder gelten ja nur für Kraftfahrzeuge.
> ...



Währenddessen hinterm Benzensteuer: 30er Zone? Fahr ich 45! 50er Zone? Fahr ich 60! Ampel schaltet auf gelb? Gas geben, das schaff ich noch bei Hellrot! Depp aufm Fahrrad hält mich für ein paar Sekunden auf? Da bretter ich mit 20 cm Abstand vorbei, ich bin der Stärkere! Fußgänger haben Vorrang, wenn ich aus ner Seitenstraße komme? NICHT IN MEINER WELT, ICH HAB NEN BENZ, ICH BIN DER GRÖSSTE AUF DER STRASSE, VERPISST EUCH ALLE AUS MEINEM WEG!!

Ich hab euch Autoversessene mit eurer ekeligen Selbstverständlichkeit und Selbstgefälligkeit so was von satt. Ihr glaubt echt, die Straßen wären für euch gebaut worden. Euch scheint nicht bewusst zu sein, dass eure Fahrlässigkeit eine viel viel viel größere Gefahr darstellt als die eines jeden kleineren Verkehrsteilnehmers. Wenn Radfahrer ******* bauen, sind sie am Arsch. Wenn ihr Autopfeifen ******* baut, sind Andere am Arsch. Tätowiert euch das mal ins Kleinhirn, damit ihr es merkt, bevor es zu spät ist.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Bei uns kurvt in einem Fußgängerbereich(Grünanlage) hinter dem Haus ein Junge im Alter 10-12 Jahre mit solche ein E-Roller. Hier sind auch Spielplätze und auch viele kleine Kinder die spielen und herum laufen. Der Junge fährt hier die Wege mit volle Geschwindigkeit hin und her und im Kreis. Hatte gedacht die Roller sind ab einem bestimmten Alter freigegeben und müssen auch ein Versicherungskennzeichen haben. Bei ihm ist auch kein Kennzeichen drauf und anscheint ist er der Meinung das es ein Spielzeug für kleine Kinder ist. 

Er selbst hat ein Helm auf.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ja, nur wird die Evolution durch unseren Staat ausgebremst, der meint, jeden Idioten beschützen zu müssen.[...]



"Unser Staat" beschützt vor allem seine Autoindustrie. Alternative Mobilitätskonzepte passen da natürlich nicht gut rein und werden so gut es geht torpediert. Ich überlege auch, mir für die (bei mir wortwörtlich) "Last-Mile" des Arbeitswegs einen E-Roller zu holen. Schön 1,7km am Flussdeich längs. Fahrräder überleben es nicht lange, wenn man sie in der Ecke abstellt, Klappräder sind für den Berufsverkehr in den Öffis immer noch bei weitem zu sperrig.


----------



## fipS09 (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Egal welches Verkehrsmittel, Schuld sind in der Regel die Hornochsen hinterm Steuer, nicht die Fahrzeugart.
Ich begrüße die E-Scooter für mich persönlich.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Sascha Lobo, den ich zwar im Allgemeinen für überbewertet halte, schrieb letztens etwas sehr passendes. Sinngemäß: in Deutschland liebt man die Gewohnheit so sehr, dass man das Gewohnte automatisch für das Richtige hält. Dass das Auto für die meisten Verletzungen und Todesfälle durch Verkehrsunfälle verantwortlich ist, egal ob auf der anderen Seite Autofahrer, Fußgänger, Fahrradfahrer oder E-Scooteristen waren, wird gerne ausgeblendet. Und dabei ist egal, ob die "schwächeren" Verkehrsteilnehmer sich falsch verhalten haben. Ein Auto ist und bleibt schon mit 30 km/h ein reaktionsträges, tödliches Geschoss. Er verglich die Reaktionen auf die E-Scooter und das Unfallpotential auch damit, dass sich jemand zum Kreuzworträtsel-Lösen in einen Tigerkäfig setzt, vom Tiger getötet wird und alle Leute sich anschließend über die Gefahren des Kreuzworträtsel-Lösens aufregen.
Das soll natürlich nicht bedeuten, dass nicht auch E-Scooter-Fahrer ganze ohne Autobeteiligung zur Gefahr für Fußgänger und Radfahrer werden könnten. Die dramatischen Fälle beinhalten aber nahezu immer Autos.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

lol  xD    ,    die Nachrichten    ....


----------



## SaPass (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

E-Roller sind eine kleine Revolution für den Nahverkehr. Sie sind in Bus und Bahn einfach transportabel, im Vergleich zum Fahrrad, und man kommt ohne Schweißflecken am Ziel an (im Gegensatz zum nicht elektrisierten Fahrrad). Wir dürfen für jede Person froh sein, die dank eines E-Rollers ihr Auto stehen lässt. Die Straßen sind weniger verstopft und der Luft tut es auch gut. Das grundsätzliche Schlechtreden und Ablehnen jeder neuen Technologie kann ich einfach nicht nachvollziehen.

Die Gefährdung, die von den E-Roller-Fahrern ausgeht ist eher gering, wenn man das mit der Gefahr vergleicht, die von Autofahrern für sie ausgeht. Als Radfahrer kann ich über Autofahrer sagen, dass bei vielen sofort der Verstand aussetzt und im Kopf nur noch der Gedanke "Muss ... irgendwie ... überholen" regiert, sobald sie einen Radfahrer erblicken. Der Überholvorgang muss unvermittelt und ungeachtet der Verkehrsregeln, Tempolimits und anderer Verkehrsteilnehmer erfolgen. Dass man den Fahrradfahrer dabei (fast) am Ellenbogen touchiert interessiert dabei nicht. Letzten Endes steht man dann tatsächlich 10 Sekunden früher vor der nächsten roten Ampel. Und der Radfahrer rollt langsam rechts an den wartenden Autos vorbei und sichert sich die Pole Position beim Ampelstart - nach StVO §5 Abs. 8 erlaubt! Steigt man vom Fahrrad um ins Auto, dann hat man plötzlich eine ganz andere Sicht auf die Dinge. Es gibt natürlich das ein oder andere schwarze Schaf (Kampfradler), aber die meisten halten sich weitgehend an die Verkehrsregeln. Versetzt man sich in die Lage der Radfahrer, so wird deren Verhalten vorhersehbar und der Straßenverkehr für jeden sicherer. Das funktioniert nur mit gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme. Und dies geht auch für E-Roller.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



SaPass schrieb:


> E-Roller sind eine kleine Revolution für den Nahverkehr. Sie sind in Bus und Bahn einfach transportabel, im Vergleich zum Fahrrad, und man kommt ohne Schweißflecken am Ziel an (im Gegensatz zum nicht elektrisierten Fahrrad). Wir dürfen für jede Person froh sein, die dank eines E-Rollers ihr Auto stehen lässt. Die Straßen sind weniger verstopft und der Luft tut es auch gut. Das grundsätzliche Schlechtreden und Ablehnen jeder neuen Technologie kann ich einfach nicht nachvollziehen.
> 
> Die Gefährdung, die von den E-Roller-Fahrern ausgeht ist eher gering, wenn man das mit der Gefahr vergleicht, die von Autofahrern für sie ausgeht. Als Radfahrer kann ich über Autofahrer sagen, dass bei vielen sofort der Verstand aussetzt und im Kopf nur noch der Gedanke "Muss ... irgendwie ... überholen" regiert, sobald sie einen Radfahrer erblicken. Der Überholvorgang muss unvermittelt und ungeachtet der Verkehrsregeln, Tempolimits und anderer Verkehrsteilnehmer erfolgen. Dass man den Fahrradfahrer dabei (fast) am Ellenbogen touchiert interessiert dabei nicht. Letzten Endes steht man dann tatsächlich 10 Sekunden früher vor der nächsten roten Ampel. Und der Radfahrer rollt langsam rechts an den wartenden Autos vorbei und sichert sich die Pole Position beim Ampelstart - nach StVO §5 Abs. 8 erlaubt! Steigt man vom Fahrrad um ins Auto, dann hat man plötzlich eine ganz andere Sicht auf die Dinge. Es gibt natürlich das ein oder andere schwarze Schaf (Kampfradler), aber die meisten halten sich weitgehend an die Verkehrsregeln. Versetzt man sich in die Lage der Radfahrer, so wird deren Verhalten vorhersehbar und der Straßenverkehr für jeden sicherer. Das funktioniert nur mit gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme. Und dies geht auch für E-Roller.



Neues muss nicht immer gut sein  !   
Gut füt Krankenkassen und Versicherungen  ......   okay

Aber es geht hier um E-Roller und deren physikalisches Verhalten in Notbremssituationen , und nicht um Fahrradfahrer.


----------



## aloha84 (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Neues muss nicht immer gut sein  !
> Gut füt Krankenkassen und Versicherungen  ......   okay
> 
> Aber es geht hier um E-Roller und deren physikalisches Verhalten in Notbremssituationen , und nicht um Fahrradfahrer.



Und wer sagt dass es am Roller liegt?
Kann es nicht sein, dass es einfach am Fahrer liegt?

Und warum geht es nicht AUCH um Fahrräder? 
In Leipzig sind mir z.B.: 2 Fahrradfahrer vor mein Auto gefallen:
1. Fall: Fahrradfahrer kommt bei nasser Strecke auf die SB-Gleise und rutscht aus.
2. Fall: Fahrradfahrer fährt im Winter über eine Pflastersteinstraße und rutscht aus.

Nach deiner Herangehensweise würde mein Fazit folgenderweise lauten:
Fahrräder müssen augenblicklich verboten werden --> weil man damit hinfallen kann!


----------



## Bauschaum7 (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Und wer sagt dass es am Roller liegt?
> Kann es nicht sein, dass es einfach am Fahrer liegt?
> 
> Und warum geht es nicht AUCH um Fahrräder?
> ...



Du willst es halt .,     kein Problem  , du kriegst es 

Wenn die 500PS AMG  oder andere Autos zum Spaß in der Innenstadt wegen Unfähigkeit der E-Roller-Fahrer   paar überfahren haben   ,  regelt sich das von allein


----------



## John_Shaft (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Gibt auch n Haufen "unfähiger" Autofahrer, das wird auch kein Ende nehmen, tdem werden Autos nicht verboten. Paragraph 1 Straßenverkehrsordnung: Gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme.


----------



## Krolgosh (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Letztens Notsituation :  ich fahre so ca  20 km/h , kommt einer aus einer Gasse von rechts ,  ich so voll in die Bremse  ,  und ich stand nach ca 3-5m ....   bin aber fast vorn über .  Und das waren nur V-breaks, und keine Scheibenbremsen wie bei meinem E-Bike .



Zu deiner Notsituation.. wieso kam es dazu? Du bist ohne die Geschwindigkeit zu reduzieren an eine Gasse rangefahren (Rechts-Vor-Links?!). Also mit den hier stehenden Informationen kann ich nur sagen, selbst Schuld. Wenn man sich als schwächerer Verkehrsteilnehmer so verhält das immer etwas passieren kann, wird man solche Situationen zum größten Teil vermeiden können.. angepasste Fahrweise.

Und da ist es egal ob mit Fahrrad, E-Bike, E-Roller etc...


----------



## FKY2000 (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Sascha Lobo, den ich zwar im Allgemeinen für überbewertet halte, schrieb letztens etwas sehr passendes. Sinngemäß: in Deutschland liebt man die Gewohnheit so sehr, dass man das Gewohnte automatisch für das Richtige hält. Dass das Auto für die meisten Verletzungen und Todesfälle durch Verkehrsunfälle verantwortlich ist, egal ob auf der anderen Seite Autofahrer, Fußgänger, Fahrradfahrer oder E-Scooteristen waren, wird gerne ausgeblendet. Und dabei ist egal, ob die "schwächeren" Verkehrsteilnehmer sich falsch verhalten haben. Ein Auto ist und bleibt schon mit 30 km/h ein reaktionsträges, tödliches Geschoss. Er verglich die Reaktionen auf die E-Scooter und das Unfallpotential auch damit, dass sich jemand zum Kreuzworträtsel-Lösen in einen Tigerkäfig setzt, vom Tiger getötet wird und alle Leute sich anschließend über die Gefahren des Kreuzworträtsel-Lösens aufregen.
> Das soll natürlich nicht bedeuten, dass nicht auch E-Scooter-Fahrer ganze ohne Autobeteiligung zur Gefahr für Fußgänger und Radfahrer werden könnten. Die dramatischen Fälle beinhalten aber nahezu immer Autos.


Naja, der Vergleich hinkt aber gewaltig meiner Meinung nach.
Nicht falsch verstehen, ich bin sowohl Fußgänger, Fahrradfahrer als auch Autofahrer. Die e-Scooter finde ich auf den ersten, schnellen Blick durchaus interessant - für mich persönlich, als fitten, reaktionsschnellen Menschen, der aus verschiedenen Perspektiven die Verkehrsregeln im allgemeinen zu verstehen glaubt. 
Wenn ich aber eines gelernt habe, dann dass man sowohl im positiven, wie auch im negativen Sinne nicht nur von sich selbst ausgehen darf. Das nennt man über den Tellerrand schauen.
Wir haben nunmal seit Jahrzehnten ein primär auf den Autoverkehr ausgelegtes Verkehrsnetz. Der motorisierte Verkehr auf diesen Autostraßen ist nunmal intensiv und gegeben. Das ist die Realität. Auch wenn ich in einer Stadt lebe, die wohl klar zu den Top 5 der fahrradfreundlichsten Städte in Deutschland gehört (sehr gut ausgebaute und gepflegte Fahrradwege), so muss ich auch beobachten, daß die schwächeren Verkehrsteilnehmer nicht unbedingt die schlaueren Verkehrsteilnehmer sind. Fahrradfahrer die zu zweit oder zu dritt nebeneinander fahren, mit dem Smartphone beschäftigt sind, oder generell der Meinung, dass so manche Verkehrsregel nur für die motorisierten Kollegen zu gelten hat (rote Ampeln, rechts vor links), machen es den Autofahrern nicht immer leicht. Ja, Autofahrer die ihr Gefährt nicht beherrschen oder zu schnell fahren sind ein großes Problem. Die anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer aber in zunehmenden Maße auch. Wenn nun noch neue Fahrzeuge in diese teils stark frequentierten Verkehrsräume kommen, die auch noch neue Besonderheiten haben (kleine Räder, zu starke oder zu schwache Bremsen, ungeübte Fahrer, starke beschleunigung auf den ersten Metern), muss man darüber zwingend diskutieren, wie man das verträglich reglementiert.
Sich über die Risiken zu unterhalten hat zunächst rein gar nichts mit verbieten oder gering schätzen zu tun. Sondern mit Pragmatismus, Realismus und bereits gewonnenen Erfahrungen von den bisherigen Verkehrsteilnehmern.
Ganz so einfach, eine Gruppe der Verkehrsteilnehmer als "böse" oder gefährlich darzustellen, ist es nunmal nicht: Autofahrer regen sich über die Radfahrer auf und umgekehrt. Am Ende sind es immer die Menschen selber, die das Fahrzeug verantwortlich steuern und sich darüber klar sein müssen, daß ihr Handeln nicht nur für sie selber Konsequenzen hat. Ob im Auto oder auf dem e-Scooter: Ein Arschloch ist es sowohl im Auto, als auch auf dem Rad oder dem e-Scooter... 

Gesendet von meinem HRY-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bauschaum7 (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

stimmt schon  alles was ihr an Gegenargumenten gesagt habt  .

Das Problem sind eigentlich nur die Verleiher-Firmen  = Rollerpersonleasing   ,  wenn gefahren dann wegschmeißen  .

Aber glaube kaum das sich ein normaldenkender Mensch sich sowas freiwillig antut .
wenn ja ,  hat er dafür 1000€ bezahlt und ist sich sicher dieser Gefahr bewusst  .  Der fährt glaub etwas vorsichtiger, und schmeißt es nicht einfach in den nächsten Bach ^^
Ob sowas Spaß macht   ,   muss er selber wissen   ...hat ja 1000€ dafür bezahlt

Verbieten wollte ich es nicht  ,   das war nur Öl  ...damit ihr mal drüber nachdenkt


----------



## Krautmausch (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Wenn die 500PS AMG  oder andere Autos zum Spaß in der Innenstadt wegen Unfähigkeit der E-Roller-Fahrer   paar überfahren haben   ,  regelt sich das von allein



Und die Pfeifen, die im AMG durch die Stadt brettern, sind natürlich Unschuldslämmer. Ich nix zu schnell und so.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Zu deiner Notsituation.. wieso kam es dazu? Du bist ohne die Geschwindigkeit zu reduzieren an eine Gasse rangefahren (Rechts-Vor-Links?!). Also mit den hier stehenden Informationen kann ich nur sagen, selbst Schuld. Wenn man sich als schwächerer Verkehrsteilnehmer so verhält das immer etwas passieren kann, wird man solche Situationen zum größten Teil vermeiden können.. angepasste Fahrweise.
> 
> Und da ist es egal ob mit Fahrrad, E-Bike, E-Roller etc...



Hätte dazuschreiben sollen   das der andere auch ein Radfahrer war ,  seisdrum  , ich stand nach 3-5 mtr

Das ist eine Strasse  , und das andere ist nur ne Gasse .    der hatte Schwein das ich den nicht weggemetert hab !
Bin selber schon aus der Gasse gefahren ,  und schaue immer  bzw fahre ich dann 3 Km/h .    Egal , aber ich hoffe er merkt das sich   .

Rechts vor links  xD    , bei einer Notbremsung spielt keine Rolle .    Klar war er zu schnell   ,  ich sag ja nix  ...kann passieren   .
wir waren froh das nix passiert ist !  Und haben uns die Hand gegeben , und verabschiedet  , und sind weitergefahren.


----------



## Rage1988 (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Hätte dazuschreiben sollen   das der andere auch ein Radfahrer war ,  seisdrum  , ich stand nach 3-5 mtr
> 
> Das ist eine Strasse  , und das andere ist nur ne Gasse .    der hatte Schwein das ich den nicht weggemetert hab !
> Bin selber schon aus der Gasse gefahren ,  und schaue immer  bzw fahre ich dann 3 Km/h .    Egal , aber ich hoffe er merkt das sich   .
> ...



Gasse oder Straße ist egal, selbst auf einem Parkplatz gilt Rechts vor Links.
Solange es keine Hofausfahrt war, gilt auch da Rechts vor Links und dann liegt die Schuld bei dir.


----------



## Poulton (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> ...damit ihr mal drüber nachdenkt


Darüber wie lange noch Ferien sind und man deine Beiträge ertragen muss?


----------



## Bauschaum7 (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Einer muss ja Schuld sein


----------



## Bauschaum7 (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Darüber wie lange noch Ferien sind und man deine Beiträge ertragen muss?




Poulton , es gibt soviel Themen Beiträge Fragen etc   ,


----------



## Bauschaum7 (8. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Letztens hab ich einen Beitrag gesehen wo Claire von Pro7 bei Galileo so nen E-scooter getestet hat und auch bei einem Fahrtraining dabei war  ,  leider finde ich den Beitrag nicht mehr. Wurde anscheinend gelöscht .  
Die hat ne Vollbremsung ...war vielleicht 10km/h gemacht  .....  ohne Worte und der hat so sinnlos gebremst  , und stand vielleicht nach ca 4m ...lol 
Und das waren nur 10 km/h  xD

Hauptsache ich krieg wegen den scheiß E-Scooter später für mein E-Bike keine Repressalien aufgedrückt ..   Blinker , Helmplicht , Versicherung etc


----------



## Krautmausch (8. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Den Gedanken hab ich als Radfahrer auch. Wenn jetzt wegen E-Scootern irgendwas kommt, das alle kleinen Zweiräder inkl. Fahrräder betrifft, dann steig ich jemandem aufs Dach.


----------



## IICARUS (8. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Glaube ich nicht, dazu müssten die Pedale ganz wegfallen und sich das ganze nur durch Motorkraft bewegen.
Es gibt ja auch schon seit langem Elektro Scooter die statt einen Benzinmotor auch ein Elektromotor haben.


----------



## -Shorty- (8. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Krautmausch schrieb:


> Den Gedanken hab ich als Radfahrer auch. Wenn jetzt wegen E-Scootern irgendwas kommt, das alle kleinen Zweiräder inkl. Fahrräder betrifft, dann steig ich jemandem aufs Dach.




Nunja, eine Haftpflichtversicherung ist in jedem Fall sinnvoll, wenn man ein Rad im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr bewegt.

Richtungs- und Spurwechsel gilt es auch jetzt per Handzeichen anzuzeigen und dient ebenso wie ein Helm der eigenen Sicherheit.

Man kann zwar so tun, als würde sich Alles hin zu unmenschlichen Zuständen ändern, in der Realität ist bis auf die Helmpflicht, dass bereits seit Jahrzehnten der Fall.

Außerdem gibt es heute auch technische Lösungen in Form von LED's in Sattelstützen, Rahmen etc., kein Mensch redet davon Blinker so groß wie TicTac Schachteln zu montieren.

Selbst im Bereich des Fahrradfahrens gibt es längst Entwicklungen hin zu Bremslichtern usw., hängt irgendwo mit der Dichte des Verkehrs ab, wann so etwas für alle Beteiligten Sinn hat. Das sind Entwicklungen die in kleineren Städte oder Dörfern kaum nachvollziehbar sind. Hier ist man ja schon froh überhaupt einen Fahrradweg zu haben, welcher nicht abrupt an einer Bundesstraße endet.

Dennoch ist die Überlegung für mehr Sicherheit zu sorgen, ob nun durch Beleuchtung oder Selbstschutz grundsätzlich keine schlechte Idee, denn die technischen Lösungen sind in sehr vielen Bereichen da.
Dass man Menschen manchmal zu ihrem Glück zwingen muss, war doch auch bei der Einführung des Sicherheitsgurtes zu beobachten.


----------



## seahawk (8. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Als Fußgänger würde ich mir ja eine ähnliche Regelung (Nummernschild)  für E-Bikes wünschen. Wie oft hier einige Idioten mit Speed durch den Wartebereich von ÖPNV Haltestelle brettern ist kaum zu glauben. Einmal hat einer den leeren Kinderwagen einer Mutter  voll gerammt. Wäre das Kind drinne gewesen wäre das übel geworden. 

Als Fahrradfahrer finde ich es übertrieben, aber mit jedem E-Bike-Rentner sehe ich dann doch einen Sinn drinne.


----------



## IICARUS (8. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



seahawk schrieb:


> Als Fahrradfahrer finde ich es übertrieben, aber mit jedem E-Bike-Rentner sehe ich dann doch einen Sinn drinne.


In meiner Jugend als ich noch zur Schule ging ist eine Klassenkameradin mit dem Fahrrad von einem PKW erfasst worden. Sie ist später im Krankenhaus an ihre schweren Kopfverletzung verstorben. Zu der Zeit war man der Meinung das sie heute mit Helm vielleicht noch leben würde.


----------



## -Shorty- (8. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



seahawk schrieb:


> Als Fußgänger würde ich mir ja eine ähnliche Regelung (Nummernschild)  für E-Bikes wünschen. ...
> Als Fahrradfahrer finde ich es übertrieben, aber mit jedem E-Bike-Rentner sehe ich dann doch einen Sinn drinne.



Da sich die Beteiligten ALLE im selben Bereich bzw. öffentlichen Räumen bewegen kannst du da langfristig nicht unterscheiden. Ich bin mit meinem Rad beispielsweise deutlich leichter als jede E-Bike -Radler Kombination, bewege mich aber auf denselben Wegen mit mind. 5 km/h mehr. Schadenspotential besitzen beide und beide könnten sich aus dem Staub machen. Da spielt auch keine Rolle, ob mir ein E-Motor beim anfahren hilft oder man Rentner ist. Das ist schon leicht diskriminierend...

Das Rentner auf E- Bikes,  vor Allem eine Gefahr für sich selbst darstellen ist jedoch bei der schwere der Verletzungen ein Fakt. Seine Mitmenschen kann aber jeder von uns gefährden, sogar ohne Fahrrad.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (8. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Ich komm aber nochmal explizit auf den Bremsweg zurück .

Wie gesagt das war Claire , die wiegt vielleicht 50kg  .  Und ist mit einer Vollbremsung mit 10km/h noch ca 4m weit gerollt .
Wenn jetzt einer 100kg wiegt oder 2 draufstehen ,  dann ist der Bremsweg expotenzial weiter weil die Bremsen so ein Gewicht garnicht richtig verzögern können.
Ich schätze mal dann liegt der Bremsweg  bestimmt bei 8m .  Und wie gesagt das sind nur 10km/h und keine 20km/h.
Deswegen findet man im Internet auch keine Bremstest von E-Scooter ,  ich hab zumindest keine gefunden. Und deswegen wurde der Beitrag anscheinend auch gelöscht.

Wenn ich mit meinem E-Bike mit Scheibenbremsen eine Vollbremsung mit 10km/h mache  , stehe ich bestimmt nach 1,5 -2 m .... wenn überhaupt....
Und hab zudem noch die Chance durch meine Lenkerbreite auszuweichen ! Aber mit sonem 40cm E-Roller-Lenker , wenn man sich erschrickt macht man so eine große Lenkbewegung das man garantiert selber seitlich auf die Schnauze fällt.....


----------



## -Shorty- (8. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Du fühlst dich in deiner Sicherheit bedroht von E-Rollern die bei 10 km/h einen 4m Bremsweg haben?  

Ach ok, im 2. Absatz wird klar warum. Mangel an eigenen Fähigkeiten mit so einem komplexen Gerät wie einem Roller eine Ausweichbewegung während der Bremsung zu machen.

Tja, bei uns gabs damals noch Holzroller im Kindergarten und ich kann dir deine Bedenken nehmen. Das klappt schon alles, wenn man nicht von seinen Earpods abgeschirmt und von Whatsapp auf der Smartwatch abgelenkt ist. Solche Leute stellen aber überall eine Gefährdung dar, selbst zu Fuß.

PS: Auf meinem Longboard hab ich übrigens mit meiner 1-Fuß-Bremse einen deutlich längeren Bremsweg. Was machen wir denn jetzt da, hat ja nicht mal nen E-Motor.


----------



## Krautmausch (8. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Nunja, eine Haftpflichtversicherung ist in jedem Fall sinnvoll, wenn man ein Rad im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr bewegt.



Aber man hat ja keine Haftpflichtversicherung nur fürs Fahrrad fahren, sondern jeder vernünftige Erwachsene hat sowieso eine und das Fahrrad fahren ist automatisch mit abgedeckt. Mir entstehen also keine Mehrkosten, nur weil ich Fahrrad fahre.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> PS: Auf meinem Longboard hab ich übrigens mit meiner 1-Fuß-Bremse einen deutlich längeren Bremsweg. Was machen wir denn jetzt da, hat ja nicht mal nen E-Motor.



Ich hab eigentlich angenommen, dass Longboards Sportgeräte und gar nicht für den Straßenverkehr zugelassen sind. Ich hab jedenfalls auch schon Verwarnungen fürs BMX fahren bekommen, obwohl es im Prinzip Fahrräder sind.


----------



## -Shorty- (8. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Krautmausch schrieb:


> Aber man hat ja keine Haftpflichtversicherung nur fürs Fahrrad fahren, sondern jeder vernünftige Erwachsene hat sowieso eine und das Fahrrad fahren ist automatisch mit abgedeckt. Mir entstehen also keine Mehrkosten, nur weil ich Fahrrad fahre.


Gut es ging um den rechtlichen Rahmen weiter oben, was Versicherungen usw. angeht und die gibt es eben einfach schon, wenn auch nicht explizit fürs Bike. Wollte nur aufzeigen, dass es bis auf die Helmpflicht die Punkte soweit schon gibt.


Krautmausch schrieb:


> Ich hab eigentlich angenommen, dass Longboards Sportgeräte und gar nicht für den Straßenverkehr zugelassen sind. Ich hab jedenfalls auch schon Verwarnungen fürs BMX fahren bekommen, obwohl es im Prinzip Fahrräder sind.



Ja, also lassen wir das bleiben? 

Wir wissen doch beide, das es auch da Grauzonen gibt, die solange genutzt werden, bis man Grenzen überschreitet. 
Bisher hab ich keinerlei Probleme gehabt, fahr aber auch auf ausgewählten Strecken und nicht in Fußgängerzonen in der City...  

Mit Rücksicht auf den Rest wird man zwar auch mal ausgebremst, hab aber wirklich noch nicht ein negatives Erlebnis gehabt. Selbst an der Ostseestrandpromenade, was wirklich grenzwertig ist, nix.


----------



## Krautmausch (8. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ja, also lassen wir das bleiben?



Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter. 

Wär aber für mich kein Fortbewegungsmittel. Energieaufwand zu hoch für's mäßige Vorankommen. Ich weiß nicht, ob der Menschheit jemals noch ein besserer Einfall als das Fahrrad kommen wird.


----------



## IICARUS (8. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Krautmausch schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob der Menschheit jemals noch ein besserer Einfall als das Fahrrad kommen wird.


Sowas vielleicht.... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OvRiusjsu_s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=588du55BcAY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Shorty- (8. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Krautmausch schrieb:


> Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter.
> 
> Wär aber für mich kein Fortbewegungsmittel. Energieaufwand zu hoch für's mäßige Vorankommen. Ich weiß nicht, ob der Menschheit jemals noch ein besserer Einfall als das Fahrrad kommen wird.



Meine Strecken aufm Board liegen zwischen 11 und 22km, eben 1 oder 2 Runden am Cospudener See bei Leipzig.  

Einen besseren Einfall als das Fahrrad gibt es schon fertig umgesetzt und zwar die Bahn. Leider spielt dieser Bereich für unser Land eine untergeordnete Rolle. Dann doch lieber 8-spurige Autobahnen bauen um im Stau zu Viert nebeneinander stehen zu können und zwar ganz INDIVIDUELL. 



IICARUS schrieb:


> Sowas vielleicht....


Je komplexer, desto kleinere Störgrößen reichen zum Scheitern, also nein. Mir reicht schon wenn der Zeitungsbote früh die Klappen an den Briefkästen bewegt, allein der Gedanke, dass der mit so einem Gerät am Morgen unterwegs wäre... heftig.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qh8vlaUX1t8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## _Berge_ (8. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Meine Strecken aufm Board liegen zwischen 11 und 22km, eben 1 oder 2 Runden am Cospudener See bei Leipzig.



Ist ne super Strecke, bin da auch immer mit dem Bike gefahren vor 2 Jahren 

Zum Abschluss ein Weizen und mit der S-Bahn nachhause ^^ war immer ein schöner ausgleich zum Alltag


----------



## Krautmausch (8. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Meine Strecken aufm Board liegen zwischen 11 und 22km, eben 1 oder 2 Runden am Cospudener See bei Leipzig.



Ja, aber komm mal zu mir in die Kleinstadt. Überall Steigungen und Pflaster. Ich bin als Jungspund mal mit dem Skateboard zur Schule gefahren, als ich einen Platten auf dem Fahrrad hatte. Zwei Kilometer, einmal und nie wieder.


----------



## Sparanus (8. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



seahawk schrieb:


> Als Fußgänger würde ich mir ja eine ähnliche Regelung (Nummernschild)  für E-Bikes wünschen. Wie oft hier einige Idioten mit Speed durch den Wartebereich von ÖPNV Haltestelle brettern ist kaum zu glauben. Einmal hat einer den leeren Kinderwagen einer Mutter  voll gerammt. Wäre das Kind drinne gewesen wäre das übel geworden.
> 
> Als Fahrradfahrer finde ich es übertrieben, aber mit jedem E-Bike-Rentner sehe ich dann doch einen Sinn drinne.



E Bikes brauchen ein Nummernschild, Pedelecs brauchen keins 
Aber das ganze wäre auch witzlos, sobald du über 25 km/h bist unterstützt dich der Motor eh nicht mehr und diese Geschwindigkeit bekommt auch jeder gesunde Mensch
mit nem normalen Rad hin.


----------



## seahawk (8. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Sparanus schrieb:


> E Bikes brauchen ein Nummernschild, Pedelecs brauchen keins
> Aber das ganze wäre auch witzlos, sobald du über 25 km/h bist unterstützt dich der Motor eh nicht mehr und diese Geschwindigkeit bekommt auch jeder gesunde Mensch
> mit nem normalen Rad hin.



Nur eben halt viel seltener bergauf. Und zumindest die Problempunkte die ich im Kopf habe, liegt immer an Anstiegen. Radfahrer die unerwartet und geräuschlos mit 25 km/h bergauf fahren überraschen Fußgänger imho schon. Der Radweg an der Haltestelle ist halt auch nur in der Richtung freigeben.


----------



## Sparanus (8. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Aber die Gegenrichtung liegt dann ja bergab und dort werden die Radler garantiert schneller sein.


----------



## Leob12 (8. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Sparanus schrieb:


> E Bikes brauchen ein Nummernschild, Pedelecs brauchen keins
> Aber das ganze wäre auch witzlos, sobald du über 25 km/h bist unterstützt dich der Motor eh nicht mehr und diese Geschwindigkeit bekommt auch jeder gesunde Mensch
> mit nem normalen Rad hin.


Das Problem sind halt dass Leute die Ebikes nicht unter Kontrolle haben. Wenns nach mir ginge, sollten die Ebikes sowieso nur bis 15 km/h unterstützen...
Ich kenne auch ein paar Stellen, leicht bergauf, Bushaltestelle, und Senioren brettern da ohne Rücksicht vorbei mit dem Ebike. 

Bei einem E-Scooter besteht die Gefahr nicht so stark, da denen bergauf einfach die Puste ausgeht. Trotzdem sind die E-Scooter für mich als Radfahrer/Fußgänger nerviger. Manche haben wenigstens eine Klingel, viele aber nicht, und man hört sie kaum...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparanus (8. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Hey Leob du willst die Dinger also noch unattraktiver machen?
Meiner Meinung nach sollten es 30 bis 35km/h sein.

Komisch niemand fordert, dass Autos nur noch 15km/h fahren sollten weil da auch manchmal Senioren am Steuer sitzen.


----------



## -Shorty- (8. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Reden wir jetzt darüber, ob man vorm Überqueren der Straße schaut oder hört, ob was kommt? Also bei uns wurde das mit den Augen gelehrt... 

Gibt auch genügend Varianten, in denen sich KFZ nahezu Geräuschlos bewegen, gerade am Berg sollte das niemanden überraschen. 

Wirklich problematisch empfinde ich E-Biker, welche nun seit 10 Jahren nicht mehr gefahren sind und den Straßenverkehr nur aus dem Auto heraus kennen. So fahren die dann auch, mit 12 Km/h  nebeneinander und bei der kleinsten Störung 10m Schlangenlinien, sodass man permanent mit einem Unfall / Abstieg rechnet.

Mit etwas Sarkasmus könnte man das mit der Waffendiskussion in den USA  vergleichen. Dort gibt es ja auch das Argument: Waffen töten keine Menschen, sondern Menschen.
So ähnlich verhält sich das mit den E-Bikes...


----------



## Bauschaum7 (8. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Ich komm aber nochmal explizit auf den Bremsweg zurück .
> 
> Wie gesagt das war Claire , die wiegt vielleicht 50kg  .  Und ist mit einer Vollbremsung mit 10km/h noch ca 4m weit gerollt .
> Wenn jetzt einer 100kg wiegt oder 2 draufstehen ,  dann ist der Bremsweg expotenzial weiter weil die Bremsen so ein Gewicht garnicht richtig verzögern können.
> ...



Eigentlich geht es eher um den Bremsweg !

Und selbst wenn die kleinen Hartgummirädchen soviel Grip aufbauen könnten und die Bremsen wirklich reinbeißen würden, würde der Fahrer einfach weiterlaufen und sich den Lenkern in den Schritt und das Hinterrad in den Rücken hauen , bevor er dann völlig unkontrolliert weil er selber plötzlich nicht 20 oder 15km/h laufen kann , auf die Fresse fallen


----------



## -Shorty- (8. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn die kleinen Hartgummirädchen soviel Grip aufbauen könnten und die Bremsen wirklich reinbeißen würden, würde der Fahrer einfach weiterlaufen und sich den Lenkern in den Schritt und das Hinterrad in den Rücken hauen , bevor er dann völlig unkontrolliert weil er selber plötzlich nicht 20 oder 15km/h laufen kann , auf die Fresse fallen



Du schließt ständig von Dir auf Andere, wie oft soll man dir das noch aufzeigen? 
Fahr eben einfach keinen Roller, wenn du ihn nicht beherrschen kannst.

PS: Lieber lass ich mich von einem Roller mit kleinen Gummirädern anfahren, als von einem E-Biker, welcher mich mit seinen 27,5 Zoll Rädern und über 100 Kg Gesamtgewicht erst bemerkt, wenn seine Federgabel durchschlägt.


----------



## Krautmausch (8. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> PS: Lieber lass ich mich von einem Roller mit kleinen Gummirädern anfahren, als von einem E-Biker, welcher mich mit seinen 27,5 Zoll Rädern und über 100 Kg Gesamtgewicht erst bemerkt, wenn seine Federgabel durchschlägt.



Die zehn Kilo Unterschied zwischen E-Scooter und E-Bike machen den Braten auch nicht fett. Ich lass mich herzlich gern sowohl von E-Scooter als auch von E-Bike anfahren, wenn mich die Person dafür nicht mit dem Auto anfährt.


----------



## -Shorty- (8. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Meinste das reicht? So manches Baumarkt-E-Bike kratzt schon an der 30 Kg Grenze. Wiegen die Roller denn soviel mehr als 15kg? Ich seh da einige unter 10kg, dann ist der Unterschied fast so groß wie 2 Kisten Bier, ähhh Wasser natürlich.

Manche Hersteller geben gute 140Kg zulässiges Gesamtgewicht an, das zieht dann schon etwas im Rücken beim Unfall.


----------



## Krautmausch (8. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Manche Hersteller geben gute 140Kg zulässiges Gesamtgewicht an, das zieht dann schon etwas im Rücken beim Unfall.



Net so sehr, wie wennse den Autoscheibenwischer aus meinem Rücken ziehen.


----------



## SaPass (8. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Ich weiß ja nicht wie es euch geht - aber ich fahre 4-5 Tage Fahrrad in einer Stadt und ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern wann ich die letzte Gefahrenbremsung machen musste oder wann ich den letzten Beinahe-Unfall hatte. Das ist schon etwas länger her. Ich denke, dass dies bei den meisten hier so ist (ausgenommen TES, dem rate ich das Haus nur in Schutzausrüstung und zu Fuß zu verlassen - sicherer für jeden).


----------



## Leob12 (8. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Hey Leob du willst die Dinger also noch unattraktiver machen?
> Meiner Meinung nach sollten es 30 bis 35km/h sein.
> 
> Komisch niemand fordert, dass Autos nur noch 15km/h fahren sollten weil da auch manchmal Senioren am Steuer sitzen.



Wieso noch unattraktiver? 
Für einen guten Tausender bekommst du schon ein ordentliches E-Bike. Und damit kommt man in der Stadt auch mit 15 kmh durchaus von A nach B. 
Netter Strohmann mit den Autos, ist eine völlig andere Diskussion. Mit E-Bikes kommt jeder ohne wirklichen Kraftaufwand auf die Geschwindigkeit, aber ob sie das Gefährt unter Kontrolle haben, wage ich zu bezweifeln. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparanus (8. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Nein für einen tausender bekommst du kein ordentliches E Bike, definitiv nicht. 
Und 15km/h? Das ist das Tempo das ich laufe 



> Mit E-Bikes kommt jeder ohne wirklichen Kraftaufwand auf die Geschwindigkeit, aber ob sie das Gefährt unter Kontrolle haben, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


Bei Autos etwa nicht?


----------



## Lotto (8. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Solange die Fahrer solcher Vehicle auf dem Radweg bleiben und sich an die Verkehrsregeln halten hab ich nichts gegen solche Roller (selber würd ich sie nicht nutzen, da ist mir meine Gesundheit doch noch was wert). 
Wobei ich da so ein Gefühl habe, dass viele derjenigen auch durch Fussgängerzonen brettern werden bzw. genauso wie einige Fahrradfahrer meinen sie hätten die Straße für sich allein. Erst letzens wieder ein Fahrradfahrer gehabt der einfach vom Radweg auf die Straße gewechselt hat ohne auch nur ein bischen nach hinten zu gucken, wobei ich mit ca. 55km/h Tacho voll in die Eisen gehen musste sonst hätte er Kühlerfigur gespielt.

Was ich aber echt sehr besch... finde ist wenn diverse Unternehmen die Bürgersteige der großen Städte damit zumüllen. Das geht imho gar nicht! Das sollte geregelter laufen.


----------



## Threshold (8. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Und 15km/h? Das ist das Tempo das ich laufe



So langsam fährt mein 3 Tonnen SUV nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (8. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Deutsche Fahrradwege sind einfach *******. An manchen Orten muss man wirklich raten ob der Fahrradweg jetzt auf der Straße ist oder mit auf dem Gehweg oder sogar beides.
Hatte ich auch letztens. Fahrradweg auf Straße und Bürgersteig, ich fahre auf der Straße. Aber die letzte Bodenmarkierung für den Fahrradweg auf der Straße ist 500m weit weg. Sprich niemand sieht was da los ist.
Was war jetzt das konkrete Problem? Ein aggressiver Autofahrer der einfach aus seiner Parklücke rauszieht und mich fast umnietet. 
Hat er mich gesehen? Ja, ich hab nämlich einmal mit der flachen Hand auf seine Heckscheibe geschlagen damit er mal merkt was er da macht.
Er hält an, steigt aus und er sagt noch, dass er mich gesehen hab ich da aber nicht fahren darf weil es ja einen Fahrradweg auf dem Gehweg gibt und wollte noch die Polizei rufen weil ich auf seine Scheibe geklopft habe.
Als er Zeugen angesprochen hat ob die gesehen hab was ich mir einbilde haben die nur gesagt, dass sie nur gesehen haben wie er mich beinahe überfahren hat.

Bin einfach gefahren, ist ja nichts passiert. Bis jetzt ärgere ich mich, dass ich den nicht angezeigt habe


----------



## seahawk (9. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber die Gegenrichtung liegt dann ja bergab und dort werden die Radler garantiert schneller sein.



Nur wenn der Radler gegen vorgegebene die Fahrtrichtung fährt.  Die gegenüberliegende ÖPNV Haltestelle liegt außerhalb des Gefälles.  (was auch doof für Umsteiger ist, da sie je nach Ampelschaltung gute 3 Minuten brauchen um die Haltestelle zu wechseln)


----------



## Bauschaum7 (9. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein für einen tausender bekommst du kein ordentliches E Bike, definitiv nicht.
> Und 15km/h? Das ist das Tempo das ich laufe



Ab 2200€ gehts los  , meins kam 2500  ,  hab den aber auf 2200 runtergehandelt  weil ich eigentlich das etwas Leichtere mit größerem Akku und mehr Drehmoment  für 2900 wollte und das gab es nicht mehr .
Aber im nachhinein war es besser so  ,  weil paar kilo mehr macht dem motor nix aus   .   Und wenn ich bergauf fahre Turbo und mich auch voll mit reinhänge  ,  zieht das Bike mit 24km/h  bei 15%-teilweise 25% Steigung 1,5 km lang bergauf ( bin dann aber auch ziemlich fertig ) ...  Aber man hört dann auch wie der Motor schreit   xD

Bergab ging dann besser ,  und bei 58 km/h  war es mir etwas zu schnell weil es öffentliche Straße war   und man nicht weiß wer aus einer Seitenstraße ohne zu schauen einfach rauszieht ...    hab dann etwas an der Bremse gezogen .    Aber unsicher fühlte ich mich nicht  auf dem Bike , lag sehr stabil auf der Straße.


----------



## Adi1 (9. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Bei uns stehen jetzt diese Teile an fast jeder größeren Kreuzung rum. 

Elektromobilität, ist ja gut und schön. 

Wenn die Nutzer aber keine Verkehrregeln kennen,

dann wird es sicherlich sehr große Probleme geben.


----------



## Sparanus (9. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Mich ärgert eher, dass es die Dinger nur in großen Städten gibt.
Dort wo ich alle 5 Minuten ne U Bahn nehmen kann und nicht dort wo ich im besten Fall 20 Minuten auf den Bus warten müsste.
Der ganze Sharing Mist muss auch in die Fläche.


----------



## DKK007 (10. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> E-Roller sind ein Segen und machen den öffentlichen Nah- und Fernverkehr merklich attraktiver. Fahrräder im Zug mitzunehmen ist teuer und kompliziert, Roller im Handgepäck sind genial. Wer nicht in der Lage ist, damit zu fahren, wird sich auch mit Messer und Gabel verletzen. Das nennt sich Evolution.



Ich warte noch bis die Dinger etwas ausgereift sind und klar ist, welche überhaupt zugelassen sind. 
Denn bisher werden zwar hunderte E-Roller bei Geizhals gelistet, von denen aber überhaupt nur ne Handvoll in Deutschland erlaubt sind. Wundert mich, dass die anderen überhaupt eingeführt werden dürfen.
Elektro-Rollsport mit Typ: Elektro-Roller Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Sparanus (10. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Warum sollen sie nicht eingeführt werden dürfen, Besitz und Benutzung sind vollkommen legal. Nur halt nicht auf öffentlichen Grund und im Straßenverkehr.


----------



## Adi1 (10. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Warum sollen sie nicht eingeführt werden dürfen, Besitz und Benutzung sind vollkommen legal. Nur halt nicht auf öffentlichen Grund und im Straßenverkehr.



Wo möchtest du denn mit den Teilen fahren?

Im Wohnzimmer?


----------



## facehugger (10. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ja, nur wird die Evolution durch unseren Staat ausgebremst, der meint, jeden Idioten beschützen zu müssen.
> Ich warte noch auf Warnhinweise auf heißen Getränken und Speisen mit "Vorsicht heiß". Kann ja schließlich keiner ahnen.


Richtig, dann sind wir wieder bei: Meerschweinchen sollte man nicht in die Microwelle stecken

Gruß


----------



## Sparanus (10. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Wo möchtest du denn mit den Teilen fahren?
> 
> Im Wohnzimmer?


Nicht jeder ist ein kleiner Städter der nur das kennt.


----------



## Adi1 (10. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Nicht jeder ist ein kleiner Städter der nur das kennt.



Naja,

der Fußweg vor deinem Häuschen, ist auch schon öffentlicher Verkehrsraum.


----------



## Sparanus (10. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Long Story Short:
Es gibt Leute die haben den Platz dafür und es gibt keinen Grund die Einfuhr zu verbieten. Würde man ja eh aus dem EU Ausland bekommen.


----------



## DKK007 (10. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Auf der Wiese im Garten wird man mit den kleinen Rädern kaum fahren können. Da muss man schon einer sehr lange Einfahrt haben, dass es nicht auch der klassische Roller ohne e tut.

Wenn die Einfuhr verboten ist, gilt das natürlich auch für Privatpersonen. Da schaut der Zoll sich dann erst mal die Pakete an und was verboten ist, landet in der Müllverbrennungsanlage oder wird vom Radlader platt gemacht. Nebenbei kann das ganze auch eine Straftat darstellen.


----------



## Sparanus (10. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Der Zoll schaut rein, wenn ich mir bei MediaMarkt NL nen eScooter kaufe wenn ein Einfuhrverbot für Deutschland besteht. Sicherlich nicht und das war gemeint.

Es ist immer nicht ganz einfach die Einfuhr für etwas zu verbieten was in anderen EU Staaten erlaubt ist.


----------



## DKK007 (10. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Dann fahre mal mit ner Tüte Gras über die Holländische Grenze und schau mal, was der Zoll dann sagt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Sascha Lobo, den ich zwar im Allgemeinen für überbewertet halte, schrieb letztens etwas sehr passendes. Sinngemäß: in Deutschland liebt man die Gewohnheit so sehr, dass man das Gewohnte automatisch für das Richtige hält. Dass das Auto für die meisten Verletzungen und Todesfälle durch Verkehrsunfälle verantwortlich ist, egal ob auf der anderen Seite Autofahrer, Fußgänger, Fahrradfahrer oder E-Scooteristen waren, wird gerne ausgeblendet. Und dabei ist egal, ob die "schwächeren" Verkehrsteilnehmer sich falsch verhalten haben. Ein Auto ist und bleibt schon mit 30 km/h ein reaktionsträges, tödliches Geschoss. Er verglich die Reaktionen auf die E-Scooter und das Unfallpotential auch damit, dass sich jemand zum Kreuzworträtsel-Lösen in einen Tigerkäfig setzt, vom Tiger getötet wird und alle Leute sich anschließend über die Gefahren des Kreuzworträtsel-Lösens aufregen.
> Das soll natürlich nicht bedeuten, dass nicht auch E-Scooter-Fahrer ganze ohne Autobeteiligung zur Gefahr für Fußgänger und Radfahrer werden könnten. Die dramatischen Fälle beinhalten aber nahezu immer Autos.



Autos sind immer der gefährlichere Teil und beim derzeitigen Verkehrsgeschehen auch zahlenmäßig viel häufiger. Bei den E-Rollern gibt es aber ein zusätzliches Problem: Im Gegensatz zu Autos haben sie keinen eigenen Verkehrsraum. Und im Gegensatz zu Radfahrern, für die der Verkehrsraum des nächstärkeren meist die am wenigsten schlechte Wahl ist (= auf der Straße fahren) ähneln die E-Roller Vehikeln, die seit Ewigkeiten auf den Verkehrswegen deutlich schächerer Verkehrsteilnehmer eingestzt werden (= auf dem Bürgersteig). Das birgt schon zusätzliches Risikopotential, bislang waren Fußgänger "nur" an Straßenübergängen gefährdet und konnten dort besonders aufpassen. Vor E-Rollern gibt es keinen Rückzugsraum mehr.
Und selbst wenn E-Rollerfahrer wider erwarten vorschriftsgemäß auf der Straße fahren, sind sie mit den kleinen Rädchen und maximal 20 km/h dort weitaus problematischer als Radfahrer.




SaPass schrieb:


> E-Roller sind eine kleine Revolution für den Nahverkehr. Sie sind in Bus und Bahn einfach transportabel, im Vergleich zum Fahrrad, und man kommt ohne Schweißflecken am Ziel an (im Gegensatz zum nicht elektrisierten Fahrrad). Wir dürfen für jede Person froh sein, die dank eines E-Rollers ihr Auto stehen lässt.



Ein Kauftrend ist bislang nicht zu beobachten und den gabs auch nirgendwo anders nach der Einführung; die primär vorgestellten Modelle sind mit nicht selten >>15 kg und 1 m Länge schon recht unbequem für die Mitführung im ÖPNV (wenn sie überhaupt leicht zusammezuklappen sind) und vor allem: Die Mitfuhr motorisierter Fahrzeuge wird von den meisten Verkehrsgesellschaften schlichtweg verboten. Also nix mit ÖPNV-Ergänzung, zumal "ich muss den letzten Meter laufen" das mit Abstand am seltensten vorgebrachte Argument gegen die ÖPNV-Nutzung ist. Was stattdessen als Einsatzgebiet kommt: Mietflotten als ERSATZ für den ÖPNV an Schönwettertagen. Das hilft der Umwelt gar nicht (im Gegenteil), führt zu zusätzlichem Verkehr und vor allem zu Problemen mit den Mietgeräten.




Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Hauptsache ich krieg wegen den scheiß E-Scooter später für mein E-Bike keine Repressalien aufgedrückt ..   Blinker , Helmplicht , Versicherung etc



Keine Sorge. Blinker am Fahrrad sind in Deutschland weiterhin verboten  




Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Ich komm aber nochmal explizit auf den Bremsweg zurück .
> 
> Wie gesagt das war Claire , die wiegt vielleicht 50kg  .  Und ist mit einer Vollbremsung mit 10km/h noch ca 4m weit gerollt .
> Wenn jetzt einer 100kg wiegt oder 2 draufstehen ,  dann ist der Bremsweg expotenzial weiter weil die Bremsen so ein Gewicht garnicht richtig verzögern können.
> Ich schätze mal dann liegt der Bremsweg  bestimmt bei 8m .  Und wie gesagt das sind nur 10km/h und keine 20km/h.



Keine Ahnung, was für ein Schrott-Roller das war, aber es gibt auch Fahrräder mit Schrott-Bremsen. Und es gibt E-Roller, die haben genau die gleichen Scheibenremsen wie Fahrräder, aber dank der kleinen Räder eine deutlich bessere Geometrie was die reine Bremsleistung angeht. Die ist also nicht das Problem, sondern Radstand und die Position des fahrenden. Der Schwerpunkt liegt bei einem Rollerfahrer einfach viel zu nah am Vorderrad und das begrenzt die maximale Bremsleistung, die überhaupt eingesetzt werden kann, ehe man vornüber fliegt. Aber: Daran ändert ein größeres Körpergewicht gar nichts und 2 Personen (verboten!) könnten sich sogar positiv auswirken, weil der zweite automatisch viel Gewicht aufs hintere Ende des Gefährts bringt.


----------



## Sparanus (10. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

1) Na ob dir ÖPNV Anbieter die explizite Mitnahme (zumindest zusammen  gekappter) eScooter verbieten können ist die andere Frage. Laut DB zählt sowas eindeutig als Gepäck.
Interessente Fragestellung für Juristen.

2) Ja leider dienen sie häufig als ÖPNV Ersatz in Großstädten, aber auch ich hab mir überlegt einen zum pendeln zu holen, wenn ich Sonntag 23 Uhr zur Kaserne muss, weil man ja der Meinung ist, dass niemand nach 20 Uhr Bus fahren möchte. Stattdessen hab ich nen 200€ Rad gekauft, gegen Diebstahl (23€ p.a.) versichert und schließe es Freitags einfach am Bahnhof ab.

3) Ja die Bauform, wobei wir nicht vergessen dürfen, dass das nicht die einzige Bauform ist, die gebaut werden kann und darf. Siehe den Skoda eScooter.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Die können als Inhabe des Hausrechts fast alles verbieten, solange kein Grundgesetzverstoß (Diskriminierung) vorliegt. Und iirc gilt bei der DB auch nur das als Gepäck, was in einer Tasche steckt. Da kann man natürlich auch einen E-Roller reinpacken, macht die Sache aber noch mal ein Stück umständlicher.

Was ist an der Skoda-Interpretatin anders, außer das der Fahrer eine halbwegs realistische Chance hat, mehrfach Handzeichen zur Anzeige der Fahrrichtung zu geben?


----------



## Sparanus (11. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Wie gesagt es wäre interessant. Wir beide können das nicht abschließend beantworten.

Was an dem Skoda anders ist? Der Schwerpunkt ist ehernwie bei einem Fahrrad.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Der Skoda ist genauso kurz und der Akku sogar höher angebracht. Das man sitzt hat wenig Einfluss auf den Schwerpunkt beim Bremsen, denn da sollte jeder Rollerfahrer ohne Sattel einfach in die Knie gehen.


----------



## Sparanus (11. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Man sitzt wie beim Fahrrad 
Okay wie auf nem kleinen Fahrrad^^


----------



## Bauschaum7 (11. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Ich sehe da auch ein riesen Problem darin , Szenario :

man fährt mit dem Roller auf der Straße an parkenden Autos entlang  SUVs  , dann kommt rechts eine Seitenstraße.
Der Autofahrer hat fast gar keine Chance den Rollerfahrer zu sehen , grad wenn kleinere Leute oder Kinder draufstehen.  Er zieht raus und der schlechte Bremsweg des Rollerfahrers tut sein Übriges . Ich schätze in dieser Situationen wird es viele Rollifahrer umnieten .

Ich bin jetzt auch nicht der Hühne ,  aber wenn ich mit meinem Bike selbe Situation fahre  , stelle ich mich kurz hin und schaue über das Auto , und falls nicht hab ich wenigsten einen kurzen Bremsweg.


----------



## Adi1 (12. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Das ist halt ein gewisses Risiko,

welcher jeder eingehen muß.


----------



## fipS09 (12. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Hauptsache ich krieg wegen den scheiß E-Scooter später für mein E-Bike keine Repressalien aufgedrückt ..   Blinker , Helmplicht , Versicherung etc


Ich hoffe doch, warum sollten E-Bikes eine Sonderbehandlung bekommen? Offenbar sind auch so Dinge wie eine Helmpflicht notwendig um erwachsene Bürger vor sich selbst zu schützen. Beim Anschnallen im Auto geht es ja scheinbar auch nicht ohne "Repressalien".
Wenn die Birne erstmal Mus ist, ist es zu spät für den Helm. Davon das du eventuell nichtmal Schuld warst, kannst du dir dann auch nix kaufen.


----------



## Sparanus (12. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Für E Bikes braucht man Helm, Führerschein und Versicherung. Eine Sonderbehandlung sehe ich hier nicht.
Ich vermute nur wieder jemanden der EBike und Pedelec synonym verwendet.

Und nein 25km/h sind nicht so schnell, dass es im Vergleich zu normalen Fahrrädern andere Regeln braucht. Ab 40km/h fängt es mMn. an wo man wirklich Helm, Führerschein und Versicherung verlangen kann (aus meinem persönlichen Empfinden)


----------



## fipS09 (12. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Und nein 25km/h sind nicht so schnell, dass es im Vergleich zu normalen Fahrrädern andere Regeln braucht. Ab 40km/h fängt es mMn. an wo man wirklich Helm, Führerschein und Versicherung verlangen kann (aus meinem persönlichen Empfinden)


Und wenn dich mit 25km/h jemand von der Seite umnietet hilft dir das inwiefern weiter? Warum man auf einem Mofa eine Helmpflicht hat, auf einem "Pedelec" nicht, erschließt sich mir nicht. Meinetwegen können wir auch die Helmpflicht für normale Fahrräder einführen, wer ohne fährt dem ist seine Gesundheit sowieso nicht sonderlich wichtig.
Es gibt abgesehen von Bequemlichkeit und Aussehen doch absolut nichts(!) das gegen einen Helm spricht.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich vermute nur wieder jemanden der EBike und Pedelec synonym verwendet.


Das vermutest du übrigens richtig, absolut niemand verwendet den Begriff Pedelec, selbst die großen Händler nehmen Abstand davon, weil er sich im Sprachgebrauch nicht durchsetzen konnte.


> Streng genommen sind E-Bikes Fahrräder, die auf Knopfdruck ohne Pedalunterstützung fahren. Deshalb ist das E-Bike bereits ab sechs Kilometer pro Stunde zulassungspflichtig. Dennoch hat sich der Begriff Pedelec nicht in den Alltagsgebrauch durchgesetzt. Die meisten sprechen vom E-Bike, obwohl sie das Pedelec meinen. Deshalb verwenden auch wir den Begriff "E-Bike" in Zusammenhang mit unserem Pedelec Sortiment.


Quelle: Welchen Unterschied gibt es zwischen E-Bike und Pedelec? | Fahrrad XXL


----------



## Sparanus (12. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Und wenn dich mit 25km/h jemand von der Seite umnietet hilft dir das inwiefern weiter? Warum man auf einem Mofa eine Helmpflicht hat, auf einem "Pedelec" nicht, erschließt sich mir nicht. Meinetwegen können wir auch die Helmpflicht für normale Fahrräder einführen, wer ohne fährt dem ist seine Gesundheit sowieso nicht sonderlich wichtig.
> Es gibt abgesehen von Bequemlichkeit und Aussehen doch absolut nichts(!) das gegen einen Helm spricht.


Eine Helmpflicht für alle ist aber eine vollkommen andere Forderung als Roller und Pedelec Fahrer gleichzustellen. 



fipS09 schrieb:


> Das vermutest du übrigens richtig, absolut niemand verwendet den Begriff Pedelec, selbst die großen Händler nehmen Abstand davon, weil er sich im Sprachgebrauch nicht durchsetzen konnte.


Soll ich in einer fachlichen Diskussion mit Marketing Begriffen um mich werfen oder soll ich mich fachlich korrekt ausdrücken?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Und wenn dich mit 25km/h jemand von der Seite umnietet hilft dir das inwiefern weiter?



In wie weit hilft es Fußgängern weiter? Gerade Smobies haben eine weitaus höhere Gefahr, in Querverkehr zu geraten, als aufmerksame Radfahrer die entweder in kaum zu übersehendem Autoverkehr mitschwimmen oder, wenn kein Verkehr herrscht, mehrere Meter von übersichtlichen Einmündungen entfernt auf der Straße fahren. Also wenn dann fordere bitte als erstes die Helmpflicht bei der Smartphonebenutzung.



> Warum man auf einem Mofa eine Helmpflicht hat, auf einem "Pedelec" nicht, erschließt sich mir nicht.



Pedelecs können nicht selbstständig fahren und zählen deswegen als Fahrräder. Warum damals nicht die Verordnung zu "Fahrrädern mit Hilfsmotor" auf diese Fahrräder mit Hilfsmotor erweitert wurde respektive warum die sich überhaupt auf selbstfahrende Mopeds bezieht, ist mir aber auch ein Rätsel. Ungeachtet dessen sind alle Mofas bis 20 km/h, nicht nur E-Roller, von der Helmpflicht befreit. Umgekehrt gilt sie für alle S-Pedelecs mit mehr als 25 km/h. (Diese Doppelung der Geschwindigkeitsgrenzen ist genauso schwachsinnig. Zumal die 20er Regeln alle erst nachträglich eingeführt wurden.)



> Es gibt abgesehen von Bequemlichkeit und Aussehen doch absolut nichts(!) das gegen einen Helm spricht.



Tragekomfort (wenn der Sitz während der Fahrt korrigiert werden muss keine reine Bequemlichkeits-, sondern eine Sicherheitsfrage), Schweißentwicklung, leichte Einschränkung des Sichtfeldes und Aufbewahrung/Transportprobleme am Zielort würden mir spontan einfallen. Mag alles unwichtiger als ein Menschenleben sein, aber die meisten Radfahrer haben keine tödlichen Unfälle und die bei einem Radunfall Sterbenden wären durch einen Helm auch nicht unbedingt gerettet worden respektive trugen einen.

Helme helfen halt nur bei einem sehr spezifischen Verletzungsmechanismus, aber nicht gegen Wirbelsäulenbrüche oder Folgen des Überrolltwerdens. Fahrradfahrfehler enden meist mit einem seitlichen Sturz, bei dem man mit der Schulter zuerst aufkommt, was den Kopf selbst bei mittleren Geschwindigkeiten gut schützt (been there, done that. many times  ), bei seitlichen Kollisionen mit Autos gilt ähnliches / geht es einem Radfahrer nicht anders als Fußgängern (been there, done that, too. Wenn auch mit sehr langsamen Auto  ) und selbst wenn man vorwärts absteigt hat man je nach Geschwindigkeit und Sitzposition gute Chance, dass man nicht mit dem Gesicht voran den Asphalt pflügt (guess  ). Als Bonus kommt noch hinzu, dass hohe Eigengeschwindigkeit und Gründe für einen Abflug bei halbwegs verantwortungsbewussten Fahrradfahrern (als 3 Stück deutschlandweit) nur im Gelände vorkommen sollten, wo man auch noch auf weichen Untergrund aufschlägt (ne, hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert). 
Als Versicherung gegen ungünstig liegende Steine und vor allem gegen Bordsteine kann man Helme trotzdem empfehlen, aber die Entscheidung muss jeder selbst treffen. Da viele Leute sehr abgeneigt sind, ist eine Helmpflicht gesamtgesellschaftlich nicht wünschenswert - der zusätzliche Autoverkehr würde die Gesundheitssysteme letztlich stärker belasten, die vermeidbaren Hirnschäden.


----------



## Krautmausch (13. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Meinetwegen können wir auch die Helmpflicht für normale Fahrräder einführen, wer ohne fährt dem ist seine Gesundheit sowieso nicht sonderlich wichtig.
> Es gibt abgesehen von Bequemlichkeit und Aussehen doch absolut nichts(!) das gegen einen Helm spricht.



Mein Problem, nicht deins. Und nein, Menschen können Fahrradhelme allgemein nicht leiden, sei es wegen des Tragens selbst oder wegen des Gefühls der Bevormundung. In Australien hat sich nach Einführung der Helmpflicht die Fahrradnutzung halbiert. So kann man sich die Verkehrswende madig machen.


----------



## Threshold (13. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also wenn dann fordere bitte als erstes die Helmpflicht bei der Smartphonebenutzung.



Ist doch ganz einfach. Alles, was vom Straßenverkehr ablenkt, wird verboten. Wer also meint, sein Handy nutzen zu wollen, muss stehen bleiben, bzw. sich hinsetzen.
Jogger mit Kopfhörer? Tja -- früher ist man auch ohne Musik gelaufen.


----------



## RyzA (13. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Jogger mit Kopfhörer? Tja -- früher ist man auch ohne Musik gelaufen.


Die sind mitn Walkman gelaufen.

Aber ich bin auch dafür, dass alles was ablenkt oder einschränkt, weggelassen werden sollte.
Man nimmt dann einfach weniger wahr.


----------



## Sparanus (13. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Ich trage selbst selten einen Helm idR. Bei höheren Gefahrenpotenzial wie Nachts.

Btw
Habt ihr mal gesehen wie diese eScooter geladen werden? Man muss jeden einzelnen mit irgendwohin schleppen und laden anstatt einfach den Akku wechseln zu können. Das Konzept mit den Juicern ist ja okay, mit Wechselakku wäre es aber viel simpler...


----------



## Leob12 (13. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ist doch ganz einfach. Alles, was vom Straßenverkehr ablenkt, wird verboten. Wer also meint, sein Handy nutzen zu wollen, muss stehen bleiben, bzw. sich hinsetzen.
> Jogger mit Kopfhörer? Tja -- früher ist man auch ohne Musik gelaufen.



Warum? Ist erstens weder umsetzbar, zweitens ist das Gefahrenpotenzial eines Fußgängers etwas geringer als das eines Autos. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (13. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Warum? Ist erstens weder umsetzbar, zweitens ist das Gefahrenpotenzial eines Fußgängers etwas geringer als das eines Autos.



Gab es nicht mal jemanden, der gegen eine Ampel gelaufen ist, weil er den Kopf nicht hoch bekam, da er ständig auf das Handy starrte?


----------



## Sparanus (13. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Gibt auch Leute die grad was im Schaufenster sehen und deswegen gegen eine Laterne laufen. Nichts besonderes, gab es schon immer.


----------



## Poulton (13. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Gibt auch Leute die grad was im Schaufenster sehen und deswegen gegen eine Laterne laufen.


Sparanus erzählt wieder einen Schwank aus seinem bewegten Leben.


Unabhängig davon: Warum ist das Thema eigentlich noch nicht in der Rumpelkammer, wo es hingehört?


----------



## -Shorty- (13. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Hehehe, schon witzig, dass ich am Handy nun Werbung von SXT Scooters angezeigt bekomme, sobald ich in diesem Thread bin. Nie danach gesucht.


----------



## RyzA (13. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Gibt auch Leute die grad was im Schaufenster sehen und deswegen gegen eine Laterne laufen. Nichts besonderes, gab es schon immer.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yq5S7cKoac0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich trage selbst selten einen Helm idR. Bei höheren Gefahrenpotenzial wie Nachts.
> 
> Btw
> Habt ihr mal gesehen wie diese eScooter geladen werden? Man muss jeden einzelnen mit irgendwohin schleppen und laden anstatt einfach den Akku wechseln zu können. Das Konzept mit den Juicern ist ja okay, mit Wechselakku wäre es aber viel simpler...



Wenn der Akku einfach zu entnehmen wäre, wären die Dinge ein Selbstbedienungsladen für Akkus, der außerdem noch teurer in der Herstellung ist. Sie einmal einzusammeln und getrennt einmal zu verteilen verdoppelt zwar den Fahraufwand (hat mal einer geprüft, wieviel Diesel so ein E-Roller effektiv verbraucht?), halbiert aber außerdem die Zahl der nötigen Akkus.


----------



## Sparanus (13. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Ja man hört ja auch dauernd davon, dass E Bike Akkus geklaut werden, weil sie ohne Werkzeug entnehmbar sind.
Ach nein da werden auch die ganzen Bikes geklaut.

Man muss den Akku halt so absichern, dass die Juicer ihn entnehmen können, andere aber nicht. Nichts unmögliches, im Gegenteil wäre sogar relativ einfach.

Diese Eddy/Emmy Roller werden doch auch nicht eingesammelt


----------



## -Shorty- (13. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Dann gäbe es vermutlich zu jedem E-Roller 2 Akkus, ergo Anzahl verdoppelt. Wer genau soll da jetzt irgendwas gewinnen? 

Resourcen verschwenden wir jetzt schon genug für diesen Firlefanz. 

Ich warte nur darauf, dass dem ersten "Safter" die Bude abfackelt weil eines der Akkupacks Feuer gefangen hat. Wenn nicht nur ein Roller in der Wohnung geladen wird, gibt das schnell ne gewaltige Kettenreaktion. Auch weiß kein Mensch ob er nicht einen manipulierten/defekten Scooter zum Laden mitnimmt. Die Betreiber dürften nur wenig Interesse  daran haben die Scooter vorzeitig aus dem Umlauf zu nehmen, da zählt jeder Cent Gewinn. Diese Teile gehören abgeschafft.

Wer sich wie ein 5-Jähriger fühlen will, kann das gern auch ohne E-Motor tun. Geräte dafür gibt es seit Jahrzehnten. Der Rest fährt wie gewohnt Fahrrad.


----------



## Sparanus (13. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Dann gäbe es vermutlich zu jedem E-Roller 2 Akkus, ergo Anzahl verdoppelt. Wer genau soll da jetzt irgendwas gewinnen?


Ich gebe dir die Chance die Frage selbst zu beantworten 
Welche Transportkapazität braucht man um 10 Roller zu transportieren und welche Transportkapazität braucht man um 10 Akkus (Größe einer 1-1,5l Flasche) zu transportieren?
Welche Umweltbelastung haben die Transportmittel die man für die beiden Möglichkeiten mindestens braucht?
Akkuverschleiß geht nach Ladezyklen. 

Also was bringt das jetzt?


----------



## fipS09 (13. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Wer sich wie ein 5-Jähriger fühlen will, kann das gern auch ohne E-Motor tun. Geräte dafür gibt es seit Jahrzehnten. Der Rest fährt wie gewohnt Fahrrad.


Und wer sich wie ein Rentner fühlen will nimmt das Pedelec?


----------



## -Shorty- (13. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich gebe dir die Chance die Frage selbst zu beantworten
> Welche Transportkapazität braucht man um 10 Roller zu transportieren und welche Transportkapazität braucht man um 10 Akkus (Größe einer 1-1,5l Flasche) zu transportieren?
> Welche Umweltbelastung haben die Transportmittel die man für die beiden Möglichkeiten mindestens braucht?
> Akkuverschleiß geht nach Ladezyklen.
> ...



Falscher Ansatz, mit der richtigen Infrastruktur brauchst du gar kein Transportmittel. Da das eine nicht vorhanden ist und der Rest über fossile Brennstoffe erkauft wird, kannst du dir deine Sinnfrage sparen, meinen Beitrag zu Ende lesen und dich fragen ob es Sinn mit mir über Lösungen zu reden, wenn ich über die Abschaffung dieser Resourcenverschwendung rede.


----------



## Sparanus (13. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

So weit kannst du den ÖPNV gar nicht ausbauen, schon gar nicht ohne autonome Fahrzeuge.  Oder denkst du man hat Lust wenn man um 22 Uhr mit der Bahn ankommt noch 5km zu laufen weil nichts mehr fährt?
Ich sagte ja bereits, in Großstädten ist das nicht immer notwendig.


----------



## fipS09 (14. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Resourcen verschwenden wir jetzt schon genug für diesen Firlefanz.


Ich werde nicht so ganz schlau draus, hast du ein Problem mit dem Konstrukt "E-Scooter" oder lediglich mit den Verleihfirmen? Man kann die Dinger ja auch selbst kaufen, da hält sich die Ressourcenverschwendung ja dann doch in Grenzen.


----------



## cryon1c (14. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Die Dinger sind genial für die letzte Meile, sehr sparsam, recht flott und brauchen so gut wie keinen Platz verglichen mit einem Fahrrad was vll 5km/h schneller ist in der Stadt (stop&go an den Ampeln bringen jeden sportlichen Fahrer halb um, über 30km/h fahren die auch nicht - geht net).
Dafür sind E-Roller super.

Was wir hier falsch gemacht haben:
Versicherungspflicht - gibt es woanders nicht und die Fahrzeuge werden wie Fahrräder behandelt.
20km/h max - die Teile gehen bis 35km/h mittlerweile. Quatsch mit Soße die abzuriegeln.
Keine Zulassung auf öffentlichen Plätzen und Bürgersteigen - da WO DIE DINGER hingehören, zusammen mit allen anderen Sachen wie Rollerblades, Segways, Onewheels, Balance Boards, Longboards/Skateboards und so weiter. 

Erst wenn die 3 Sachen behoben sind, werden die Dinger wirklich gut ankommen und viele Probleme in der Innenstadt lösen die aktuell durch Autos verursacht werden. 

Und wer denkt das E-Roller jetzt alle Fußgänger über den Haufen fahren - nö, tun sie nicht. Jeder der die Kiste schon mal gefahren ist, weiß wie wendig und gut sie sind und wie hart man damit auf die Fresse fliegen kann - da ist ein Skateboard noch ungefährlicher. 
E-Mobilität in allen Formen muss hier endlich mal vorangetrieben werden und das geht nicht durch hirnlose Gesetze, Verbote und Begrenzungen. Und um das Problem der rumliegenden E-Roller (geliehen) zu lösen, sollte man die Anschaffung von solchen Gerätschaften fordern und nicht behindern.

Ich kann mich mit einem Skateboard genau so hart verletzen, das Ding darf ich aber auf dem Bürgersteig fahren. Rollerblades auch. Tretroller ebenso und die sind kaum langsamer als 20km/h wenn man fit ist. Aber wehe das Ding hat ein Spielzeug-Motor (bis 850W gehen die Dinger) - man ist gleich Terrorist..


----------



## Sparanus (14. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



> Die Dinger sind genial für die letzte Meile, sehr sparsam, recht flott und brauchen so gut wie keinen Platz verglichen mit einem Fahrrad was vll 5km/h schneller ist in der Stadt (stop&go an den Ampeln bringen jeden sportlichen Fahrer halb um, über 30km/h fahren die auch nicht - geht net).


Doch, ich mache auf grader Strecke meine 35km/h. Natürlich nicht im Schnitt, aber das ist kein Argument. Der Schnitt bei eScootern ist auch nicht 20km/h.


> Versicherungspflicht - gibt es woanders nicht und die Fahrzeuge werden wie Fahrräder behandelt.


Die 15€, geschenkt.


> 20km/h max - die Teile gehen bis 35km/h mittlerweile. Quatsch mit Soße die abzuriegeln.


Zumindest im stehen sind 35 mMn. zu schnell.


> Keine Zulassung auf öffentlichen Plätzen und Bürgersteigen - da WO DIE DINGER hingehören, zusammen mit allen anderen Sachen wie Rollerblades, Segways, Onewheels, Balance Boards, Longboards/Skateboards und so weiter.


In Kombination mit der Kennzeichnung von Fahrradwegen in Deutschland definitiv.


----------



## cryon1c (14. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Das ist es ja, wären die Roller nicht abgeriegelt, könnten die 850W-Modelle mit 35km/h max. genau so schnell sein in der Stadt wie ein Stadtrad, nur ein Rennrad auf guter Strecke wäre schneller - den kannste aber schwer mit Alltagsklamotten und Aktentasche so schnell bewegen.

Die 15€ sind nicht das Problem, der Gang dahin und die Ewigkeit die man braucht um das zu machen sind ein heftiger Grund sich NICHT damit zu befassen.
So was sollte Online erledigt werden und der Aufkleber via Brief nach 48h max eintrudeln, fertig. 

35km/h im stehen sind nicht zu schnell. Bei so einem Tempo fährt man ja auch nicht wie ne Statue, da fährt man geduckt etc.
Hier wunderbar nachzusehen wie das aussieht 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_bzATDSKuVs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Das da^ ist schnell. 35km/h aufm Roller sind normal. Genau so wie 35km/h aufm Fahrrad normal sind.
Klar, so was fährt kein ungeübter, leicht übergewichtiger Office-Dauergast mit mitte 40. Aber glaub mir, junge Leute würden auf den Dingern fahren genau so wie sie auf den Fahrrädern heizen. Und im Gegensatz zu nem guten Elektro-Rad (was weit über 2000€ losgeht wenn man keinen Chinaböller mit Rädern haben will) sind die E-Roller günstig und platzsparend. 


Als jemand der mit einem MTB in der Stadt rumheizt und auch mal im Gelände unterwegs ist (inklusive n wenig Downhill mit entsprechenden Abflügen - da fliegen alle um), ich weiß was geht und was nicht, welche Ausrüstung man wo braucht und ich weiß auch das Straßen viel gefährlicher sind als Gelände. Deswegen gehören die Dinger auch nicht auf die Straße oder angrenzende Radwege, da sie dort einfach nicht zu sehen sind, gerade wenn jemand geduckt fährt wie im Video, um den Luftwiederstand zu senken.

P.S.: ja, die Longboards erreichen über 100km/h den Berg runter. Das ist schon was für Leute die Eier aus Titan haben


----------



## Sparanus (14. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



> 35km/h im stehen sind nicht zu schnell. Bei so einem Tempo fährt man ja auch nicht wie ne Statue, da fährt man geduckt etc.


Das ist nur meine ganz persönliche Meinung dazu. Diese Roller zum stehen sind ja nicht die einzige Methode die Fahrzeuge zu bauen.


> Und im Gegensatz zu nem guten Elektro-Rad (was weit über 2000€ losgeht wenn man keinen Chinaböller mit Rädern haben will) sind die E-Roller günstig und platzsparend.


Die Händler sagen dir etwa ab 1,8k€. Warum soll ein Bosch System bei nem 1800€ Rad ein Böller sein und bei einem 4000€ Rad nicht.


----------



## pedi (14. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

dieses ganze elektrozeugs ist doch schmarrn.
angefangen bei der produktion der accus, bis hin zur entsorgung.
der strom wächst auch nicht auf bäumen, wird mit braunkohlekraftwerken erzeugt, die absoluten dreckschleuden vor dem herrn.
dieses ganze elektrogetue ist purste augenwischerei.


----------



## cryon1c (14. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist nur meine ganz persönliche Meinung dazu. Diese Roller zum stehen sind ja nicht die einzige Methode die Fahrzeuge zu bauen.
> 
> Die Händler sagen dir etwa ab 1,8k€. Warum soll ein Bosch System bei nem 1800€ Rad ein Böller sein und bei einem 4000€ Rad nicht.



Geht nicht um Bosch oder Yamaha. Es geht um den Rest vom Rad. 
Bei einem Pedelec (wat für n hässliches Wort) für rund 2000€ kriegste zwar einen vernünftigen Motor und sogar ausgereifte Elektronik, aber der Rest vom Fahrrad was eigentlich ALLES außer Kabel, Akku und Motor angeht sind komplette Einsteiger-Teile wenn nicht gleich China-Schrott. 
Wenn du z.B. bei einem Pedelec noch vernünftige Bremsen ab Werk haben willst (also mindestens 180 vorne, 160 hinten mit guten 4 Kolben vorne und 2 hinten) - die gibt es so ab 2500€. Soll das Teil noch eine Federung haben die nicht an das alte Sofa im lokalen Punk-Club erinnert, hau noch mal 500€ drauf für Gabel und 500€ für den Hinterteil. 
Und noch 500€ für vernünftige Schaltung, Räder und Reifen, einen Sattel der sich nicht wie ein Hundeknochen an deinem Hintern anfühlt und andere so unwichtige Sachen wie ne gute Kette, Qualitätskontrolle ab Werk das da alles sauber ist und all die anderen Kleinteile die aus einem 08/15 Rad halt was vernünftiges machen was fahren und vor allem bremsen kann und dabei lange hält.

Ab da fangen die Räder an, vernünftig zu werden:
Haibike | SDURO FullNine 3.0 | Elektrische MTBs

Man bekommt brauchbare Teile, gute Verarbeitung, die Federung fängt an sich wie eine Federung zu benehmen und nicht wie eine Sofa-Sprungfeder die entweder gar nix macht oder schwingt wie blöde.
Man bekommt zwar keine guten Bremsen, aber was vernünftiges was dich anhalten kann. 

Und ab da bekommt man auch vernünftige Komponenten verbaut:
Haibike | SDURO FullSeven Life LT 6.0 | Damen E-bikes

Bremsen die wie Anker zubeißen, Federung die auch was kann, allgemein bessere Komponenten überall am Rad. 

Genau das gleiche Spiel hat man beim Citybike mit Motor oder beim Rennrad mit Motor (gibts auch xD) und ein Lastenrad mit Motor kostet dich noch bissl was extra wenn das nicht gerade komplett mit Einsteiger-Teilen bestückt werden muss.

E-Roller mit guter Ausstattung bekommt man um die 1000€, leider sind die hier nicht zugelassen weil sie entweder zu schnell sind oder (meist und) nicht die Reflektoren, Beleuchtung etc. besitzen die hier erforderlich wird.


----------



## Sparanus (14. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



> Geht nicht um Bosch oder Yamaha. Es geht um den Rest vom Rad.


Chinaböller kenne ich eher als Begriff für Sachen die tatsächlich Feuer fangen können und aufgrund ihrer Qualität eher tun als sie es sollten 


> Bei einem Pedelec (wat für n hässliches Wort) für rund 2000€ kriegste zwar einen vernünftigen Motor und sogar ausgereifte Elektronik, aber der Rest vom Fahrrad was eigentlich ALLES außer Kabel, Akku und Motor angeht sind komplette Einsteiger-Teile wenn nicht gleich China-Schrott.


Sieht bisher jeder Fachhändler mit dem ich geredet habe anders und auch ich hab für 1,9k€ nen Kalkhoff bekommen und kein Discounter Modell. Nein, die billigen Modelle, auch auf die anderen Komponenten bezogen, bewegen sich inzwischen in Preisregionen <=1500€.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (14. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich gebe dir die Chance die Frage selbst zu beantworten
> Welche Transportkapazität braucht man um 10 Roller zu transportieren und welche Transportkapazität braucht man um 10 Akkus (Größe einer 1-1,5l Flasche) zu transportieren?
> Welche Umweltbelastung haben die Transportmittel die man für die beiden Möglichkeiten mindestens braucht?
> Akkuverschleiß geht nach Ladezyklen.
> ...



Hier ich beantworte deine Frage mal so :  YouTube    ....ab 1 min xD


----------



## cryon1c (14. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Chinaböller kenne ich eher als Begriff für Sachen die tatsächlich Feuer fangen können und aufgrund ihrer Qualität eher tun als sie es sollten
> 
> Sieht bisher jeder Fachhändler mit dem ich geredet habe anders und auch ich hab für 1,9k€ nen Kalkhoff bekommen und kein Discounter Modell. Nein, die billigen Modelle, auch auf die anderen Komponenten bezogen, bewegen sich inzwischen in Preisregionen <=1500€.



Gut, hätte nicht unbedingt Chinaböller schreiben sollen, Eimer mit Bolzen hätte es auch getan.

Und ich rede nicht unbedingt über Stadträder. Bei MTB kriegste unter 2000€ nichts fahrbares mit Motor, es sind einfach Schrottdinger die dich im schlimmsten Fall ins Krankenhaus bringen und im besten Fall - zum dauerschrauben an denen, weil die Teile nichts taugen.
Beim Rennrad mit Motörchen ists nicht anders, die Basis kostet einfach mehr als ein Stadtrad, das überträgt sich auch auf die Pedelec-Preise entsprechend. 
Es gibt einen guten Grund warum Haibike z.B. erst ab 1999€ anfängt. Und das ist das absolute Basic-Modell was nichts taugt - Stahl-Federgabel, popelige Bremsen, Einsteiger-Schaltung die normal schon an 300€-Rädern hängt etc.
Da ist es: Haibike | SDURO HardSeven Life 1.0 | Damen E-bikes

Alles darunter ist nicht fahrbar - man bringt sich doch um damit. P.S. ich rede über "MSRP" - Preise vom Händler. Wenn da irgendwelche Rabatte jetzt den Preis um 500€ drücken, dann ist das was anderes, aber so was ist immer noch selten, gerade in der Saison.


----------



## Sparanus (14. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Ich hab 3 Trekkingräder im Preisbereich von etwa 2000€ zu Hause (Familie) und klar bekommt man beim EBike weniger Fahrrad für den selben Preis und das merke ich auch bei der Schaltung, aber von Schrott zu reden ist nicht richtig.
Und ja ich habe auch die Tests der Einzelteile gegoogelt.


----------



## cryon1c (14. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich hab 3 Trekkingräder im Preisbereich von etwa 2000€ zu Hause (Familie) und klar bekommt man beim EBike weniger Fahrrad für den selben Preis und das merke ich auch bei der Schaltung, aber von Schrott zu reden ist nicht richtig.
> Und ja ich habe auch die Tests der Einzelteile gegoogelt.



In der Stadt mag es dir egal sein, aber im harten Gelände (Downhill etc.) können dich diese Einzelteile ins Krankenhaus bringen. So was wie Stahlfeder-Gabel ohne Dämpfer und billige Bremsen sind eine Abfluggarantie vom feinsten. Und selbst wenn man das unbeschadet übersteht, fallen die Teile innerhalb von Wochen einfach auseinander, ergo geht man hinterher eh einkaufen für viel Geld.
Was auf der Straße oder in der Stadt einfach nur langsamer ist, schwerer, schaltet schlechter und bremst länger - das bringt dich woanders richtig in Gefahr.


----------



## Sparanus (14. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Reden wir noch über zukünftige Mobilität oder über die untere Ebene des Extremsports?
Ich hab an meinem Trekkingpedelec alles was man braucht um dort zu fahren wo man mit Trekkingrädern fährt und das sind immer noch mehr oder weniger befestigte Wege


----------



## cryon1c (14. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Reden wir noch über zukünftige Mobilität oder über die untere Ebene des Extremsports?
> Ich hab an meinem Trekkingpedelec alles was man braucht um dort zu fahren wo man mit Trekkingrädern fährt und das sind immer noch mehr oder weniger befestigte Wege



Ich rede immer noch über E-Mobilität und was für Schrott da teils verkauft wird 
Hier sind die Dinger selten, aber ich empfehle einfach mal dich bei AliExpress umzusehen (Amazon-Kopie in China), was da so angeboten wird... Stichwort: Bafang (Motor im Hinterrad). Da fällste schnell vom Sessel wenn du halbwegs was von Fahrrädern verstehst.

Blöderweise landet das Zeug auch hier, bei Ebay, Amazon Marketplace etc. Und Leute die nicht erfahren sind, keinen Plan haben von der Technik usw. werden aktuell zwischen unseren Autos, Fahrrädern und Fußgängern unterwegs sein. 
Es geht ja nicht um uns, Leute die sich a) auskennen und b) sowieso vernünftige Technik kaufen einfach weil sich damit vernünftig fahren lässt. 
E-Roller unterscheiden sich da von E-Bikes nur wenig, was hier aber noch mitspielt ist der Hype und die geringen Budgets, also es wird noch härter gespart, es wird viel mehr Schrott verbaut. Es gibt keine Tests, keine wirklichen Standards, es gibt nur die Regeln für die Zulassung - die man auch mit einem Schrotthaufen bekommt. 
Warte also ab, bis da Probleme mit der Elektronik auftauchen oder das die Dinger nicht vernünftig bremsen oder fahren können und es entsprechend auch zu schweren Unfällen kommt.


----------



## Sparanus (14. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Dann eben E Mobilität, aber selbst da redest du mit Downhill  Bikes über Sport und nicht über den Alltag^^


----------



## cryon1c (14. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Dann eben E Mobilität, aber selbst da redest du mit Downhill  Bikes über Sport und nicht über den Alltag^^



Nicht gleich Downhill, das ist All-Mountain  Aber ja, kein Alltag, aber das zieht komplett durch alle Bereiche, so sieht es überall aus. Egal ob Trekking, Gravel, Citybike, MTB, all das.
Und bei Rollern auch.


----------



## Poulton (14. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Die 80-jährige Oma will ich sehen, die All-Mountain fährt.


----------



## cryon1c (14. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Die 80-jährige Oma will ich sehen, die All-Mountain fährt.



Deswegen sag ich ja - das zieht sich durch ALLE Bereiche. Für wenig Geld bekommt man Schrott und das überall. Auch die Oma wird beschissene Bremsen haben wenn sie sich das billigste Pedelec kauft. Das dumme ist nur - auch die Oma kann 25km/h mit den Teilen fahren und braucht daher vernünftige Technik drunter.  Und bei Rollern ist das genau so, die Teile sind flott, entsprechend gut sollten die gebaut sein. 
Was ich von vielen Rollern nicht behaupten kann und ich hab schon einige getestet - sie sind einfach nicht für solche Geschwindigkeiten und harten Einsatz gedacht (schon mal unsere Straßen gesehen? Kopfsteinpflaster sag ich da nur).


----------



## Sparanus (14. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Ja nur sind alle Bereiche unterschiedlich und nur weil in diesem Downhill Whatever Bereich Fahrräder für 2000€ nicht gut genug sind gilt das noch lange nicht für alle Bereiche.

Ich bin ja grad in Amsterdam und hier stehen interessanterweise keine eScooter (oder ganz ganz wenige) obwohl man hier alles so ausgebaut hat, dass man weder vom Auto umgenietet wird noch selbst einen Fußgänger wegholzt.
So kann es gehen.


----------



## cryon1c (14. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja nur sind alle Bereiche unterschiedlich und nur weil in diesem Downhill Whatever Bereich Fahrräder für 2000€ nicht gut genug sind gilt das noch lange nicht für alle Bereiche.
> 
> Ich bin ja grad in Amsterdam und hier stehen interessanterweise keine eScooter (oder ganz ganz wenige) obwohl man hier alles so ausgebaut hat, dass man weder vom Auto umgenietet wird noch selbst einen Fußgänger wegholzt.
> So kann es gehen.



Das ist ja auch eine Fahrrad-Stadt. Dort sind die E-Roller recht unnötig weil Fahrräder bereits massiv unterstützt werden und sie sind auch ohne Motor schnell genug. Amsterdam oder Copenhagen lässt sich mit unseren Städten nicht vergleichen.
Wir haben was Fahrrad-Infrastruktur angeht alles verpennt, die nicht. Die brauchen die Roller an sich nicht um die Leute vom Auto zu holen weil da bereits alles umgestiegen ist. Wir brauchen das schon und E-Mobilität ist ein massiver Anreiz die Blechkiste stehen zu lassen. 

Und beim Fahrrad sind zwar alle Bereiche unterschiedlich, aber Preise für vernünftige Komponenten sind in jedem Bereich sehr ähnlich. Und nicht nur bei Fahrrädern, auch bei Rollern. Steig doch mal auf n paar solcher Teile, da merkste was da eigentlich unter dir ist und wie schlecht die sind. Gibt nur wenige gute Modelle und die kosten 4-stellig - nicht umsonst. Mit den günstigen hab ich recht viel Angst zu fahren - weil das entsprechende Eimer mit Bolzen sind und nicht weil ich ein Angsthase bin.


----------



## fipS09 (14. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Wir haben was Fahrrad-Infrastruktur angeht alles verpennt, die nicht.


Wer ist eigentlich "wir"? Schau dir nur mal Münster an. Solange man in meiner Heimatstadt aber nicht alle Berge entfernt (was recht viele sind) ist ein "normales" Fahrrad hier extrem uninteressant.


----------



## Sparanus (14. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch eine Fahrrad-Stadt. Dort sind die E-Roller recht unnötig weil Fahrräder bereits massiv unterstützt werden und sie sind auch ohne Motor schnell genug. Amsterdam oder Copenhagen lässt sich mit unseren Städten nicht vergleichen.


Ja aber nicht nur keine eScooter, sondern gar keine Sharing Angebote. Man kann Fahrräder mieten ja, aber dann geht man in ein Geschäft und macht es persönlich. 
Aber auf den Fahrradwegen fahren ja nicht nur Fahrräder sondern auch Roller (Schätze mal wie unsere 45km/h Roller) und auch irgendwas das man entfernt als Auto bezeichnen kann (kleiner als der Twizy).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Wer ist eigentlich "wir"? .


Die Regierungsverantwortlichen der letzten 50 Jahre, die wir gewählt haben.
Ein Beispiel. Wir hatten ein riesiges Bundesbahnnetz. Gut, dass man diese, 
wenn die Strecken unrentabel sind, brach liegen lässt, ist das eine, aber warum
zum Teufel wurden sie verkauft?  Fürn Appel und nen Ei.

Das ehenmalige Bundesbahnnetz, welches fast jedes Dorf in der Republik
 angeschlossen hatte, wäre ideal für Netze und für Fahrradfernwege.

 Das haben wir verpennt, wir alle.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (14. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Gut, hätte nicht unbedingt Chinaböller schreiben sollen, Eimer mit Bolzen hätte es auch getan.
> 
> Und ich rede nicht unbedingt über Stadträder. Bei MTB kriegste unter 2000€ nichts fahrbares mit Motor, es sind einfach Schrottdinger die dich im schlimmsten Fall ins Krankenhaus bringen und im besten Fall - zum dauerschrauben an denen, weil die Teile nichts taugen.
> Beim Rennrad mit Motörchen ists nicht anders, die Basis kostet einfach mehr als ein Stadtrad, das überträgt sich auch auf die Pedelec-Preise entsprechend.
> ...



Bin schon bei Dir,  so sehe ich das auch .

aber für 2500 bekommt man schon ein anständiges E-bike  was auch gute Ausstattung hat , zwar nicht Hinteradfederung   ... aber sehr schnell mit guter Vorderradfederung .

Ich mag das Hardtail ,  weil ich wissen will über was ich fahre   
Hab es auch schon in den Wald gescheucht was geht ...

Mir reicht das absolut  ,   klar hätte ich auch gerne ein 8000€ RaD   

Aber desto teurer auch .... ab einer gewissen Grenze weil Leichtbau ist mehr Verschleiß ergo teurer   .  

Früher hatte ich ein sehr leichtes Bike mit XT Ausstattung   ,  und ich musste  mindestens pro 1,5 Jahre die Kasette wechseln bz 200€ pro Jahr in das Bike stecken , weil die kette das nicht mitgemacht hat und somit den ganzen Antriebsstrang zerlegt hat .

Jetzt habe ich seit 3 Jahren ein Bergamont E-bike  ,  super Quali  und Ausstatung für den Preis  .  Ich hab ein Kettenmeßgerät  , und es ist immer noch okay nach 3000km
Klar sind am vorderen Ritzel schon paar Zähne weggefatzt so wie ich fahre   ,  aber immer noch gut  ^^
Das einzigste was ich mal hatte war ein Platten  ....


----------



## Bauschaum7 (14. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Regierungsverantwortlichen der letzten 50 Jahre, die wir gewählt haben.
> Ein Beispiel. Wir hatten ein riesiges Bundesbahnnetz. Gut, dass man diese,
> wenn die Strecken unrentabel sind, brach liegen lässt, ist das eine, aber warum
> zum Teufel wurden sie verkauft?  Fürn Appel und nen Ei.
> ...



Die 'Westdeuschen sind halt dumm und gierig  ..... jetzt haben sie Schiss vor den Wählern  

so wie das hier läuft ,  geb ich Deutschland noch max  15 Jahre

Hab auch schon alle deutschen Aktien abgestoßen   ,  lohnt sich nicht


----------



## cryon1c (14. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Bin schon bei Dir,  so sehe ich das auch .
> 
> aber für 2500 bekommt man schon ein anständiges E-bike  was auch gute Ausstattung hat , zwar nicht Hinteradfederung   ... aber sehr schnell mit guter Vorderradfederung .
> 
> ...



Ich fahre auch Hardtail, will aber vernünftige Magura-Bremsen und Shimano mit "Shadow" nicht mehr missen (da fliegt dir die Kette nicht runter). Das ist nichts für den Normalo, mit den Bremsen würden die erstmal über den Lenker fliegen weil 203mm 4 Kolben vorne einfach mal wie n Anker wirken wenn man da nicht aufpasst.
Und Leichtbau ists ja nicht unbedingt, auch die großen Haibike-Monster sind z.B. immer noch weit über 20 Kilo mitm Motor etc. Vom Leichtbau merkste da nicht, das Ding fährt sich wie n Panzer. Dafür weiß ich aber das die Teile zuverlässig sind - aber auch verschleißen. 
Man kann was finden, gibt immer gute Angebote, aber was den MSRP-Preis angeht - 3000€, erst da geht der Spaß los.


----------



## Sparanus (14. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Was? Du hast noch kein ABS am Fahrrad? 

Ja es gibt vieles das Spaß macht, aber irgendwo ist auch Schluss, da wird es zu teuer.


----------



## cryon1c (14. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Das ist klar. Aber mit genau so einer Einstellung gehe ich an alle Fahrzeuge ran. Lieber teuer, dafür zuverlässig und gut als irgendwelchen Schrott kaufen der einen dann im Stich lässt wo es gerade NICHT passt.  So nen Roller würde ich auch fahren, wenn das Rad nicht schon da wäre - mehrfach. Roller mieten kann ich in Leipzig noch nicht. Dresden hat das z.B. mit Lime und es ist geil, hier is nix. 
Ich sehe die Dinger hier also etwa so oft wie Segways oder Balance Boards - 2-3x im Monat in der Innenstadt (fühlen sich übrigens super zwischen Fußgängern, keiner meckert, keiner jagt die).  Dazu kommt unsere lustige Infrastruktur die Straßen in Testgelände für Federungen verwandelt und mit Roller ist da kein durchkommen. 
Klar, wenn man ne verwöhnte Sau ist und 27,5 2,8" Plus-Reifen nutzt (sind geil, kannst nicht mal in die Rillen für die Straßenbahnschienen geraten, geht nicht), aber so was kannste auf den Roller nicht aufziehen, selbst "Offroad"-Modelle haben so ihre Problemchen mit Schlaglöchern und Rillen. 
Alles nicht so einfach hier.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (14. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch Hardtail, will aber vernünftige Magura-Bremsen und Shimano mit "Shadow" nicht mehr missen (da fliegt dir die Kette nicht runter). Das ist nichts für den Normalo, mit den Bremsen würden die erstmal über den Lenker fliegen weil 203mm 4 Kolben vorne einfach mal wie n Anker wirken wenn man da nicht aufpasst.
> Und Leichtbau ists ja nicht unbedingt, auch die großen Haibike-Monster sind z.B. immer noch weit über 20 Kilo mitm Motor etc. Vom Leichtbau merkste da nicht, das Ding fährt sich wie n Panzer. Dafür weiß ich aber das die Teile zuverlässig sind - aber auch verschleißen.
> Man kann was finden, gibt immer gute Angebote, aber was den MSRP-Preis angeht - 3000€, erst da geht der Spaß los.



ka ob das jetzt Bremsen von  Magura sind   ,   warte ich schau mal   ...

auf der Ferdergabel steht  Marvel comp ( glaub ist magura   ka  )      und   an der Bremse steht  schimano    ,   und die beißt richtig  rein   !

Klar    wenn ich damit   2000 Höhenmeter  verzögern muss  ...ist die Bremsscheibe bestimmt verglüht


----------



## Adi1 (14. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Diese Dinger sind völlig geistlos,

stehen nur sinnlos rum, und werden irgendwo in der Prärie abgestellt. 

Von nachhaltiger Nutzung ist man auch meilenweit entfernt,

weil die Teile schon nach 3-monaterlangem Betrieb,

wieder in den Müll landen.


----------



## cryon1c (14. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Diese Dinger sind völlig geistlos,
> 
> stehen nur sinnlos rum, und werden irgendwo in der Prärie abgestellt.
> 
> ...



Deswegen sollte man mehr Leute dazu bringen, die Teile zu kaufen anstatt alles mit Leihgeräten zuzupflastern. 
Eigentum landet nicht in der Pampa, wird auch nicht wie Elektroschrott behandelt und ist allgemein besser. 
Leihgeräte sollen wie Leihfahrräder das Angebot ergänzen und nicht das gesamte Angebot bilden...


----------



## Bauschaum7 (14. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Deswegen sollte man mehr Leute dazu bringen, die Teile zu kaufen anstatt alles mit Leihgeräten zuzupflastern.
> Eigentum landet nicht in der Pampa, wird auch nicht wie Elektroschrott behandelt und ist allgemein besser.
> Leihgeräte sollen wie Leihfahrräder das Angebot ergänzen und nicht das gesamte Angebot bilden...



Und dann noch die Verletzungsgefahr wegen mangelnder Bremsleistung      ,   aber muss jeder selber wissen  xD

freu mich schon  auf die compilation  mit  e-scootern   ^^


----------



## cryon1c (14. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Und dann noch die Verletzungsgefahr wegen mangelnder Bremsleistung      ,   aber muss jeder selber wissen  xD
> 
> freu mich schon  auf die compilation  mit  e-scootern   ^^



Da musst du nicht warten. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E3W2zkGDmpI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bitte sehr, viel Spaß. Solche Videos gibt es bereits in Massen aus Ländern wo die Dinger eher da waren und wo Bildrechte nicht so bescheuert sind wie hier.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (14. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

wenn ich draufklicke  , steht da :

Video nicht verfügbar
Dieses Video auf YouTube ansehen. Die Wiedergabe auf anderen Websites wurde vom Videoinhaber deaktiviert.

so macht das kein Spaß .....

Glaub der Spuck ist bald vorbei  ,  weil so blöd können die Wähler doch nicht sein    ,   oder   ?
Oder sehen das die " Safter " anders ?


----------



## Nightslaver (14. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> wenn ich draufklicke  , steht da :
> 
> Video nicht verfügbar
> *Dieses Video auf YouTube ansehen. Die Wiedergabe auf anderen Websites wurde vom Videoinhaber deaktiviert.
> ...



Ja und dann steht dort direkt unter "Video nicht verfügbar" ebenfalls ein Link bei, mit dem Titel: "Dieses Video bei Youtube ansehen.", um direkt zum Video auf Youtube weitergeleitet zu werden. 

Wo ist da jetzt das Problem, vor allem wenn man scheinbar nicht minder "schlauer", als angemotzte Wähler ist, um trotzdem das Video zu sehen, wenn auch eben mit einem Klick mehr, als sonst?


----------



## Bauschaum7 (14. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja und dann steht dort ebenfalls ein Link bei, mit dem Titel: "Dieses Video bei Youtube ansehen.", um direkt zum Video auf Youtube weitergeleitet zu werden.
> 
> Wo ist da jetzt das Problem, vor allem wenn man scheinbar nicht minder "schlauer" ist um trotzdem das Video zu sehen, wenn auch eben mit einem Klick mehr, als sonst?



Du bist echt ein freak  ^^

du geek du


----------



## cryon1c (14. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Man kann im Player auch direkt auf den Namen klicken und landet direkt auf Youtube, anstatt den embedded player zu starten. 
So was werden wir hier auch sehen, aber wohl kaum auf Video, aber genau die gleichen "Spezialisten" gibt es überall. 
Wie man sieht sind die meisten Unfälle ohne Folgen weil die Fallhöhe minimal ist und die Geschwindigkeit auch nicht all zu schnell.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich gebe dir die Chance die Frage selbst zu beantworten
> Welche Transportkapazität braucht man um 10 Roller zu transportieren und welche Transportkapazität braucht man um 10 Akkus (Größe einer 1-1,5l Flasche) zu transportieren?
> Welche Umweltbelastung haben die Transportmittel die man für die beiden Möglichkeiten mindestens braucht?
> Akkuverschleiß geht nach Ladezyklen.
> ...



Transportkapazität: Muss der Subunternehmer, der auflädt stellen.
Umweltbelastung: Ist den verleiern Schnuppe
Akkus: Müsste die Verleihfirma bezahlen.




Sparanus schrieb:


> So weit kannst du den ÖPNV gar nicht ausbauen, schon gar nicht ohne autonome Fahrzeuge.  Oder denkst du man hat Lust wenn man um 22 Uhr mit der Bahn ankommt noch 5km zu laufen weil nichts mehr fährt?
> Ich sagte ja bereits, in Großstädten ist das nicht immer notwendig.



Das hat nichts mit der Größe des Ortes zu tun, sondern mit der Einwohnerdichte. Wenn die halbwegs passt, kommt es dir in einer Kleinstadt gar nicht erst vor, dass du 5 km zurücklegen musst. Legt man die Dichte von Berlin zugrunde (was im ehemaligen Osten immer noch viele Grün- und Brachflächen und in vielen Stadteilen keine übermäßig hohe Bebaubung hat), würden in einem 5-km-Umkreis um einen Bahnhof über 300000 Menschen leben. In einer Kleinstadt mit 50000 Einwohnern würde man, bei ähnlich dichter Bebbauung nur 2 km laufen.
Und das ist wohlgemerkt jeweils das Maximum, das man einer allgemeinen Verkehrsplanung nicht zugrunde legen würde. Rechnet man mit mittlerer Entfernung von 5 km hat man schon Metropolen mit knapp einer Million Einwohner beziehungsweise hätte in besagter 50kLeinstadt 1 km Wegstrecke von der Zentralhaltestelle. Das ist der Mehrheit der Bevölkerung wohl zumutbar. Natürlich sind die meisten Dörfer nicht annähernd so eng gebaut, aber 50k ist ja ist auch nicht ein Endpunkt in einem guten ÖPNV-Netz. Sondern groß genug für mindestens eine, wenn nicht zwei Buslinien, die die Feinverteilung unternehmen.

Von daher: Doch, man kann, sollte und muss den ÖPNV soweit ausbauen, dass man nach 22 Uhr keine 5 km zu Fuß gehen muss. Auch außerhalb von Großstädten. Die einzigen, die ein zusätzliches Transportmittel brauchen, sind Bauern die 5 km VOR dem 1000-Seelen-Dorf wohnen.
Und Leute, die der Meinung sind, sich ein Häusschen in gleicher Entfernung neu zu bauen um dann für jeden Scheiß mit dem SUV zu pendeln.




cryon1c schrieb:


> Und wer denkt das E-Roller jetzt alle Fußgänger über den Haufen fahren - nö, tun sie nicht. Jeder der die Kiste schon mal gefahren ist, weiß wie wendig und gut sie sind und wie hart man damit auf die Fresse fliegen kann - da ist ein Skateboard noch ungefährlicher.



Die bisherigen Erfahrungen aus anderen Ländern zeigen, dass viele Leute das nicht einmal während der Fahrt "wissen"/merken. (Gilt auch für Skateboards - nur legen sich da alle schon bei 5 km/h nach 10 Metern hin, was den Lernfaktor ungemein hoch- und die Gefahr für andere runtertreibt)
Und wie wendig die Dinger bei den von dir geforderten 35 km/h sind, möchte ich auch gerne vorgeführt haben. Wer regulär auf Fußwegen unterwegs ist, sollte imho maximal 1 m Bremsweg haben und Slalom mit 2 m Abstand beherrschen. Ohne dass er dabei breiter als 1m wird (Schräglage). Beachte dabei bitte auch, dass E-Kleinfahrzeuge nicht wie die aktuellen Klischeeroller aussehen müssen, sondern 2 m lang und 70 cm breit sein dürfen.

Die von dir genannten Segways haben übrigens seit 2009 noch härtere Auflagen als E-Roller: (Ohne Sondergenehmigung) nicht auf Fußwegen/in Fußgängerzonen, max. 20 km/h, Versicherungskennzeichen UND ein Mofa-Führerschein. Eben weil ein aus eigener Kraft und somit dauerhaft 20 km/h fahrende Verhikel durchaus eine Gefahr für andere darstellen, im Gegensatz zu einem Skateboard oder Tretroller, die das aus eigener Kraft i.d.R. nicht dauerhaft schaffen.



> Ich kann mich mit einem Skateboard genau so hart verletzen, das Ding darf ich aber auf dem Bürgersteig fahren. Rollerblades auch. Tretroller ebenso und die sind kaum langsamer als 20km/h wenn man fit ist. Aber wehe das Ding hat ein Spielzeug-Motor (bis 850W gehen die Dinger) - man ist gleich Terrorist..



Bis 500 W Nennleistung, wenn sie sich an geltende Gesetze halten. Und das ist mehr als genug, wenn man bedenkt was für ein Drehmoment ein 0,5 kW E-Motor aufbringen kann respektive das 150 W Dauerleistung reichen, um ein Fahrrad samt Fahrer auf die erlaubte Geschwindigkeit zu beschleunigen.




cryon1c schrieb:


> Das ist es ja, wären die Roller nicht abgeriegelt, könnten die 850W-Modelle mit 35km/h max. genau so schnell sein in der Stadt wie ein Stadtrad, nur ein Rennrad auf guter Strecke wäre schneller - den kannste aber schwer mit Alltagsklamotten und Aktentasche so schnell bewegen.



Und das darfst du nicht auf Fußwegen bewegen, wie von dir gefordert.



> Die 15€ sind nicht das Problem, der Gang dahin und die Ewigkeit die man braucht um das zu machen sind ein heftiger Grund sich NICHT damit zu befassen.



Gang? Mr.-ich-mach-alles-von-zu-Hause-jeder-Weiler-braucht-Fiber-weil-Home-Office-mit-GB-großem-Datenaustausch-Standard-ist-Cryon1C GEHT zu einer Versicherung? Alle anderen machen das Online.
Und da muss man sich auch nicht eine Ewigkeit mit befassen, es geht schließlich nur um eine Haftpflicht-Garantie und um eine Identifizierungsnummer bei Fahrerflucht nach schweren (Personen-)Schäden.




cryon1c schrieb:


> Nicht gleich Downhill, das ist All-Mountain  Aber ja, kein Alltag, aber das zieht komplett durch alle Bereiche, so sieht es überall aus. Egal ob Trekking, Gravel, Citybike, MTB, all das.
> Und bei Rollern auch.



Dein Alltag ist mal wieder fernab jeglicher Realität. Ich kann bei E-Bike-Downhill nicht mitreden, aber selbst bei der Qualität typisch deutscher Radwege und Rad-sicherer Nebenstraßen reichen Ring- und kleiner Finger bequem, um den Lenker stabil zu halten und das lässt zwei kräftige Finger fürs Bremsen frei. Da braucht es keine 4-Kolben-Magura, jede Billig-Vbrake hat mit mittelmäßigen Belegen weit mehr Bremsleistung, als die typischerweise gefahrenen Reifen auf die Straßen oder die üblichen Geometrien in Verzögerung umsetzen können. Wer etwas kräftiger in den Fingern ist, dem reicht auch nur der Zeigefinger, um das Vorderrad zum blockieren zu bringen, ohne dass man mehrere 100 Euro allein in die Bremsanlage steckt.




cryon1c schrieb:


> Deswegen sollte man mehr Leute dazu bringen, die Teile zu kaufen anstatt alles mit Leihgeräten zuzupflastern.
> Eigentum landet nicht in der Pampa, wird auch nicht wie Elektroschrott behandelt und ist allgemein besser.
> Leihgeräte sollen wie Leihfahrräder das Angebot ergänzen und nicht das gesamte Angebot bilden...



Wenn man die Dinger kauft, hat man die gleichen Scherereien wie beim Fahrrad: Schleppen, anschließen, nicht mitnehmen dürfen, etc. Der Einsatz auf der letzten Meile funktioniert nur dann bequem, wenn man den Roller erst am Anfang besagter Meile übernimmt und am Ende wieder abgibt. Sonst kann man gleich Pedelec fahren.


----------



## Sparanus (14. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Transportkapazität: Muss der Subunternehmer, der auflädt stellen.
> Umweltbelastung: Ist den verleiern Schnuppe
> Akkus: Müsste die Verleihfirma bezahlen.


Leider nicht zu Ende gedacht ruyven 
Ich nehme mal das Beispiel lime. 4€ bekommt man pro Roller und die müssen bis 8 Uhr wieder draußen stehen. Die Roller stehen nicht draußen=kein Umsatz.
Außerdem die zahlen dir 4€ pro Roller, bei Mindestkosten (laden) von 10-20ct pro Roller die du hast, wenn du es zu Fuß machst. Wenn man die Arbeit vereinfachen würde kann man weniger zahlen.
Ich würde mit dem Fahrrad rumfahren und Akkus tauschen und bei mir laden, aber keine ganzen Roller 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit der Größe des Ortes zu tun, sondern mit der Einwohnerdichte. Wenn die halbwegs passt, kommt es dir in einer Kleinstadt gar nicht erst vor, dass du 5 km zurücklegen musst.


Bushaltestelle nein, Bahnhof ohh doch.


> Doch, man kann, sollte und muss den ÖPNV soweit ausbauen, dass man nach 22 Uhr keine 5 km zu Fuß gehen muss.


Woher soll man das Personal nehmen? Außerdem sind 3 Leute in nem Bus auch nicht mehr wirklich gut fürs Klima 
Und ne höhere Einwohnerdichte als mein Wohnort haben eigentlich nur noch Großstädte.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn man die Dinger kauft, hat man die gleichen Scherereien wie beim Fahrrad: Schleppen, anschließen, nicht mitnehmen dürfen, etc. Der Einsatz auf der letzten Meile funktioniert nur dann bequem, wenn man den Roller erst am Anfang besagter Meile übernimmt und am Ende wieder abgibt. Sonst kann man gleich Pedelec fahren.


Wenn man die Dinger klappen kann, kann man sie auch geschultert oder mit nem Tragegurt mitnehmen. Natürlich nicht für jeden.


----------



## cryon1c (14. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Glaub mir, auf dem Roller merken die Leute sofort wie schnell die Kiste ist und wo die Grenzen sind. Wer das nicht kann, der geht mit dem Gesicht Bremsspuren erzeugen und steigt nicht so schnell auf irgendwelche fahrbaren Untersätze. 
Wer besoffen fährt oder Hirn ausmacht wenn er auf so was steigt, der kommt halt auch mal dem Asphalt ganz nahe, wie die Leute im Video. 
Aber die Lernkurve für die Dinger ist ähnlich hoch wie für Rollerblades oder Skateboard, wer nicht aufpasst, der fliegt. 

Und ja, ich gehe zu meiner Versicherung. Liegt aber daran das deren Online-Angebot etwa so angenehm wie eine Prostatauntersuchung. Und ja, ich gehe auch mal raus 

Und natürlich muss man sich um sein Eigentum kümmern, nur sind Roller nicht so sperrig wie Fahrräder und können überall mit, das ist ja warum die gekauft werden. Die stehen dann im Office im Eingang unten und gut ist. Dafür sind die Teile doch überhaupt gemacht worden - und nicht für das wilde hinstellen überall wo Platz ist.
Leihroller landen dann überall, nur nicht da wo sie sein sollten. Daher sollte deren Zahl begrenzt werden und die meisten sind dann im Privatbesitz - genau wie die Fahrräder.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (14. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bis 500 W Nennleistung, wenn sie sich an geltende Gesetze halten. Und das ist mehr als genug, wenn man bedenkt was für ein Drehmoment ein 0,5 kW E-Motor aufbringen kann respektive das 150 W Dauerleistung reichen, um ein Fahrrad samt Fahrer auf die erlaubte Geschwindigkeit zu beschleunigen.
> 
> .



250 Watt sind völlig okay  ,  wenn man bedenkt das das ca 0,33 Pferd extra sind

anscheinend wissen die Städter nicht wirklich was ein PS ist  bzw  was so ein Gaul wegzieht   !


----------



## pedi (14. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

mir ist mal so ein lebendiges 1 PS auf die zehen gelatscht- 1 PS hat was.........


----------



## Sparanus (14. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> 250 Watt sind völlig okay  ,  wenn man bedenkt das das ca 0,33 Pferd extra sind
> 
> anscheinend wissen die Städter nicht wirklich was ein PS ist  bzw  was so ein Gaul wegzieht   !



Ja ne, aber bei Steigungen bist du irgendwann so langsam, dass du umkippst, wenn du zu wenig Leistung hast


----------



## fipS09 (14. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja ne, aber bei Steigungen bist du irgendwann so langsam, dass du umkippst, wenn du zu wenig Leistung hast


Das ist mir als Landkind auf einem Gaul noch nie passiert


----------



## cryon1c (14. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja ne, aber bei Steigungen bist du irgendwann so langsam, dass du umkippst, wenn du zu wenig Leistung hast



Sag das nicht, E-MTB zieht dich mit ehrlichen 250W noch den Berg mit hoch. Klar musst du da mit treten, aber die reichen. Mit 500+ Watt schiebt es dich noch im sitzen den Berg hoch, brauchst nur etwas strampeln. Theoretisch reichen 250W für einen Roller, aber theoretisch reichen auch 75PS für ein Auto, trotzdem gibt es 500+ PS damit man halt Spaß dran hat xD


----------



## Sparanus (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Ja stimmt, nur vergessen wir grade so ein kleines bisschen das Drehmoment^^

Ich komme mit meinen Pedelec den Berg sicher besser hoch als mit so nem eScooter auch wenn mein Pedelec beim Motor+Tritt am Ende auch 500 Watt liefert


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja stimmt, nur vergessen wir grade so ein kleines bisschen das Drehmoment^^


Das ist überhaupt die wichtigste Kenngröße. Jeder Profiradfahrer kommt auf 1000Nm.
Da  schaut selbst ein Bugatti Veyron in die Röhre, wenn ein Tour de France Fahrer alles gibt.

Und was sagt uns der Wert allein ohne die Übersetzung? Rein gar nichts. Was z.B. spricht 
gegen einfache automatische Schaltungen in Rollern? Rein gar nichts, man muss es nur machen.


----------



## Sparanus (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Na die Übersetzung müsste doch 1 zu 1 sein? 
Mechanik ist bei mir ewig her, da müsste ich echt nochmal reingucken.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Na die Übersetzung müsste doch 1 zu 1 sein? .


Müsste? Warum? Da kann man problemlos eine kleine Planetenstufe einbauen und schaltbar wäre ebenso kein Problem.

z.B.mit Dreiganggetriebe
https://www.amazon.de/Bluetouch-Elektro-Leistung-Reichweite-Getriebe/dp/B07L38NC5T


----------



## Sparanus (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Müsste=So wie die eScooter die zum Sharing angeboten werden sind


----------



## Bauschaum7 (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist überhaupt die wichtigste Kenngröße. Jeder Profiradfahrer kommt auf 1000Nm.
> Da  schaut selbst ein Bugatti Veyron in die Röhre, wenn ein Tour de France Fahrer alles gibt.
> 
> Und was sagt uns der Wert allein ohne die Übersetzung? Rein gar nichts. Was z.B. spricht
> gegen einfache automatische Schaltungen in Rollern? Rein gar nichts, man muss es nur machen.



1000nm  am Tretlager ?   Oder nach der ganzen Übersetzung hinten am Rad ?

Ich glaub nicht das der mit der kurzen Kurbel ca 20 cm lang  mit ca 500kg oder mehr reintritt  , wenn man bedenkt das  1000nm  100kg an einer 1meter langen Kurbel sind


----------



## cryon1c (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> 1000nm  am Tretlager ?   Oder nach der ganzen Übersetzung hinten am Rad ?
> 
> Ich glaub nicht das der mit der kurzen Kurbel ca 20 cm lang  mit ca 500kg oder mehr reintritt  , wenn man bedenkt das  1000nm  100kg an einer 1meter langen Kurbel sind



Doch, das geht. Kenne einige Rennbahn/Trekking-Radfahrer die auf Sprint trainieren, die sehen auch nicht wie typische dürre Radfahrer aus - denen reißen aus dem Stand ab und an die Ketten 
Da sind irre Kräfte am Werk, die sind zwar nach wenigen Sekunden durch, aber die Kraft aus dem Stand ist krank.


----------



## Threshold (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Hab auch schon alle deutschen Aktien abgestoßen   ,  lohnt sich nicht



Wie? Ich dachte immer, dass Deutschland eine GmbH ist, die vom Ausland aus geführt wird -- deswegen haben wir ja alle Personal Ausweise.
Jetzt sagst du, dass Deutschland doch eine AG ist? Wer ist denn der Mehrheitseigner?


----------



## Bauschaum7 (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie? Ich dachte immer, dass Deutschland eine GmbH ist, die vom Ausland aus geführt wird -- deswegen haben wir ja alle Personal Ausweise.
> Jetzt sagst du, dass Deutschland doch eine AG ist? Wer ist denn der Mehrheitseigner?



Was du so alles aus dem Satz rausließt ist echt immens ,   verstehe den Zusammenhang nicht  .....


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> 1000nm  am Tretlager ?


Wo denn sonst. Oder an welcher Stelle wird das Drehmoment beim Auto gemessen. Meinst Du, irgendwer misst am Rad und selbst wenn, welche Aussage hätte es. Das Drehmoment ist ebenso wie der Mitteldruck eine Größe ohne jede Aussage. Ein Quartettwert, keiner, der real eine Rolle spielt.



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht das der mit der kurzen Kurbel ca 20 cm lang  mit ca 500kg oder mehr reintritt  , wenn man bedenkt das  1000nm  100kg an einer 1meter langen Kurbel sind


Es interessiert nicht, was Du glaubst, es interessiert, was ist. Erstens sollte Dir der Unterschied zwischen einer Masse [kg] und einer Kraft [N] bewusst werden. Um Gewicht geht es nicht. Zweitens ist ein Drehmoment ein Kräftepaar. Am Pedal wird einmal gedrückt und einmal gezogen. Der Abstand der beiden Kräfte beträgt 400mm, jede Kraft beträgt bei willkührlich angenommenen 1000Nm also 2500N. Das ist ein Klacks für einen durchtrainierten Radfahrer, das halten Sprinter über eine Minute durch,


----------



## Bauschaum7 (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

ja okay stimmt  ,  die sind ja eingeklickt an den Pedalen  .  
Aber kein Grund gleich so angepisst zu sein .....  sorry für meine Dummheit


----------



## Bauschaum7 (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Was Anderes .

Kann da mal wer drüberschauen bzw kann man das so abschicken ? 
Wegen Kommasetzung Grammatik etc  bzw was man besser machen könnte ?
 ruyven_macaran zB ?


Sehr geerhtes Aldi -Management 

Bei mir in der Nähe wurde ein schöner Aldi vorletztes Jahr abgerissen der wirklich sehr familiär war . Jetzt steht da ein neuer Aldi wo man sich eher wie in einer Bahnhofshalle vorkommt  ,  irgendwie ist das anonym und nicht wirklich mein Fall .  Aber was mich am meisten stört ist das der neue Aldi keine Solarzellen mehr auf dem Dach hat  .  Das ist das eine .

Was ich wirklich ansprechen möchte ist  :  Alles schön und gut mit Euren Fahrrad-Ladestationen mit einer normalen Steckdose. Anscheinend haben sie das nicht zu Ende gedacht und niemand hat jemals sein Fahrrad dort geladen , weil zu 99,99 % keiner ein Ladegerät mit hat . Wäre es denn nicht möglich wenigstens von den drei größten Herstellern .. Bosch etc Ladegeräte/Netzteile in die Säule zu integrieren wo pro Hersteller je drei Kabel rauskommen  was man sich in das Fahrrad steckt und später wieder in eine wasserdichte Klappe /Kasten wieder zurücklegt !?  Und so ein Ladegerät bei der Abnahmemenge kostet dann auch nicht die Welt, aber würde sehr zu ihrem Image immens beitragen.  Weil so wie die Fahrrad-Ladestationen jetzt sind  können sie sich gleich sparen bzw abschaffen .

Falls ich die falsche Kategorie für die e-mail gewählt habe,  bitte ich um Weiterleitung an den Vorstand bzw Management und würde mich sehr über eine Rückmeldung freuen und das das nicht unmöglich ist und umgesetzt werden kann .

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## SaPass (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Sehr geerhtes Aldi -Management


_Geehrt _ist falsch geschrieben, kein Leerzeichen vor dem Bindestrich und eine Komma am Ende der Grußformel. Da sind schon drei Fehler auf vier Worte. Viel besser wird das im restlichen Text nicht. Das könnte sehr in Arbeit ausarten. 
Außerdem würde ich "Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren," schreiben.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

hahahahaa   ,  ja stimmt  ....   meinste das wäre den aufgefallen    xD

geerhtes   Publikum   xD   ......     also so schlimm finde ich das jetzt nicht    hahahahaha


----------



## -Shorty- (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Sicher, dass du hier im Forum richtig bist? 

Warum machst du dir überhaupt Sorgen um die Rechtschreibung? 

1. ist keine Vorhanden 
2. ist dein Anliegen in dem Thread völlig deplatziert


Außer der Grußformel "Mit freundlichen Grüßen" hat jeder Satz mindestens 2 Fehler.

Entweder gehört das Thema in die Rumpelkammer, geschlossen oder ausgemistet.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Ich dachte seit der Rechtschreibreform ist das Wumpe ^^

soll ich´s löschen ihr Schlaumeier  ?  ....  

Ich dachte ihr könnt was draus machen bzw helfen   ,   anscheinend bin ich hier wirklich im falschen Forum .

Gut ich kann jetzt nicht alle über eine Kamm scheren , aber wenn noch mehr so konstruktiv wie du sind Shorty  , mach ich mir echt Sorgen


----------



## -Shorty- (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> soll ich´s löschen ihr Schlaumeier  ?  ....
> 
> Ich dachte ihr könnt was draus machen bzw helfen   ,   anscheinend bin ich hier wirklich im falschen Forum .
> 
> Gut ich kann jetzt nicht alle über eine Kamm scheren , aber wenn noch mehr so konstruktiv wie du sind Shorty  , mach ich mir echt Sorgen



Ach, lass mal, deine Schreibfehler sind doch nicht mein Problem. Wenn du die Antwort nicht verträgst, darfst du die Frage nach deiner Rechtschreibung nicht stellen.

PS: Ist schon wieder jeder einzelne Satz in die Hose gegangen. Diese Leerzeichen vor den Satzzeichen sind wohl auch so eine Art "Stilmittel" von dir?


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Als Kinder haben wir gelernt, nach links und Rechts zu schauen. In der heutigen Zeit wird nicht mehr geschaut, sondern ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste losgefahren und das gilt für alle Verkehrsteilnehmer. Leider muss immer erst was passieren, bis man versteht, was man falsch gemacht hat.
Würde man sich an die StVO halten, kann man viele Unfälle vermeiden.


----------



## Threshold (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Und was hat Aldi und Rechtschreibung mit den Rollern zu tun?


----------



## Leob12 (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Als Kinder haben wir gelernt, nach links und Rechts zu schauen. In der heutigen Zeit wird nicht mehr geschaut, sondern ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste losgefahren und das gilt für alle Verkehrsteilnehmer. Leider muss immer erst was passieren, bis man versteht, was man falsch gemacht hat.
> Würde man sich an die StVO halten, kann man viele Unfälle vermeiden.



Ach was, es gab immer rücksichtslose Leute und es wird sie immer geben. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## P2063 (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Sehr geerhtes Aldi -Management
> ...



mal abgesehen davon, dass das nix mit dem eigentlichen Thema dieses Threads zu tun hat: Warum fragst du nicht einfach an der Kasse nach dem Filialleiter und sagst dem das?


----------



## cryon1c (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Naja es geht nicht um Rücksicht, es geht auch um die StVO - das wird aktuell so beigebracht das man recht hat und für sein recht auch einstehen soll, auf einem dynamischen Verkehrsmarkt wo die StVO nicht hinterherkommt mit der technischen Entwicklung, muss man das auch. 
Gibt man immer nach, wird man aktuell links liegen lassen - egal ob im Job, in der Beziehung, im Straßenverkehr oder sonstwo. 
Blöderweise hat man als Verkehrsteilnehmer ohne 2 Tonnen Blech die schwächeren Argumente und man kann sich nicht effektiv durchsetzen. 
Mit immer weniger Platz und immer mehr Idioten die denken das Fahrwege zum parken da sind (gerade DHL-Fahrer sind da wahre Meister jegliche freie Parkplätze zu ignorieren und sich gerade auf den Radweg hinzustellen), das man Türen dem Radfahrer ins Gesicht klatschen darf und so weiter - da muss man aktiv werden und sich seinen Platz erkämpfen. Doof ist auch das Autofahrer nicht kapieren das sie das Problem sind - nach dem Motto: Du stehst nicht im Stau, du bist der Stau.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

na toll   ...    der Shorty hat anscheinend ein Beschwerdebrief an die Redaktion geschrieben  , rechtschreibfehlerfrei und politisch korrekt  

Aber wenn demnächst Aldi wirklich solche" Säulen / Stationen"  baut  ,  dann wißt ihr warum   !   

Hier Shorty .i..  und die E-Roller auch xD


----------



## Bauschaum7 (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



P2063 schrieb:


> mal abgesehen davon, dass das nix mit dem eigentlichen Thema dieses Threads zu tun hat: Warum fragst du nicht einfach an der Kasse nach dem Filialleiter und sagst dem das?



Deswegen stand ja auch da : " Was Anderes "  

Ich dachte das geht schon  , und muß nicht wegen jedem post einen neuen thread erstellen  ....   ,  hab ich mich wohl geiirt  xD


Da kann ich ja gleich mit dem Bahnhofsklo reden  xD


----------



## Sparanus (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Sind halt immer die Idioten.
Gestern in Düsseldorf mit dem eScooter:
Ich war auf dem, ausnahmsweise schön breitem, Fahrradweg und dann kam eine Kreuzung. Meint ein Autofahrer den Fahrradweg als Rechtsabiegespur nutzen zu müssen anstatt auf der Autospur stehen zu bleiben.
Aber die Ampel zeigte ja rot und der Wagen stand. Also einfach an ihm vorbei (war leider echt nicht viel Platz) und mich dann direkt vor ihm hin gestellt und als die Ampel Grün wurde hab ich ganz entspannt los gemacht damit er möglichst langsam erst dort weg kommt.

So handel ich eigentlich immer an Kreuzungen, wenn ein Autofahrer meint mir als idR. Radfahrer die Spur klauen zu müssen. Ist ja leider auch die einzige Möglichkeit, weil bei Autos in Bewegung wäre das viel zu gefährlich.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

kann man machen  xD  

ich mache sowas nicht  ,  und würde mich auch nicht bei einer dreispurigen Ampel  mit einem  Fahrrad provokativ vor ein Auto auf der Linksabbiegespur in der Mitte  platzieren ,  rein aus Rücksicht auf den anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer , obwohl ich es dürfte  .  Aber stell mich immer ganz rechts hin  xd   ,  damit der an mir vorbeiziehen kann  .  Weil der will ja auch schnell weg  .


----------



## -Shorty- (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller fÃ¼r Idioten ?*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Sind halt immer die Idioten.
> Gestern in Düsseldorf mit dem eScooter:
> Ich war auf dem, ausnahmsweise schön breitem, Fahrradweg und dann kam eine Kreuzung. Meint ein Autofahrer den Fahrradweg als Rechtsabiegespur nutzen zu müssen anstatt auf der Autospur stehen zu bleiben.
> Aber die Ampel zeigte ja rot und der Wagen stand. Also einfach an ihm vorbei (war leider echt nicht viel Platz) und mich dann direkt vor ihm hin gestellt und als die Ampel Grün wurde hab ich ganz entspannt los gemacht damit er möglichst langsam erst dort weg kommt.



Ja, solche Vergehen werden leider viel zu oft GAR NICHT geahndet.

Radfahrstreifen und Schutzstreifen: Worauf ist zu achten?
"PKW dürfen nur in Ausnahmefällen auf dem Schutzstreifen fahren. Das Parken ist dagegen untersagt – ein Halten nur bis maximal drei Minuten gestattet. Radfahrer müssen sich in der Regel an der PKW-Ampel orientieren."

Als Beispiel, Morgens vor dem Kindergarten, wäre der "Schutzstreifen" idR. für 30 Minuten unbenutzbar, weil jede Mutti ja nur schnell mal halten muss, um ihr Kind abzuliefern.
Als Radfahrer zieht man da also 30 Minuten lang den Kürzeren und muss in den fließenden Verkehr ausweichen.

Lustigerweise gibt es solche zeitlichen Regelungen für Radfahrer nicht. Da reicht es bereits 10 Sekunden in die falsche Richtung zu fahren, weil der nächste Supermarkt eben links vom eigenen Haus liegt. Also muss man korrekt die 4-spurige Bundesstraße an der nächsten Ampel überqueren, um auf der richtigen Seite in die richtige Richtung zu fahren, um anschließend erneut die Straße überqueren zu müssen.

Fahrrad und die Verkehrsregeln – Neuer Bussgeldkatalog 2019
Wie entstehen für mich als Radfahrer Verstöße gegen die StVO?Wird etwa der Radweg oder die Straße in falscher Richtung befahren, fallen Bußgelder zwischen 20 und 30 Euro an. Die ordnungswidrige Nutzung des Gehwegs schlägt mit 15 bis 30 Euro zu Buche.
Tja, die Radler sind einfach nicht erwünscht, das wird sich mit den Rollern nur verschärfen.


----------



## Poulton (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Endlich ist der Thread in der Rumpelkammer.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Die stehen dann im Office im Eingang unten und gut ist.


Ja ne, ist klar. Den Eingangsbereich oder die Flure mit irgendwelchem Gerümpel zustellen. Flucht- und Rettungswege braucht man ja schließlich nicht. Die Leute sind schließlich so zufrieden irgendwo zu arbeiten, dass sie am liebsten dort bleiben würden und zwar für immer.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

hahaha  lol   ,  die neue Verkehrsordnung bzw  Bestrafung    ... zu geil   ....

Ab jetzt dürfen LKW  über 3,5t  nicht schneller als 5 Km/h fahren beim rechtsabbiegen   ...xD

Also wenn ein 30Tonner Tanklastwagen an derAmpel steht ist er froh  wenn er nach 3- 4 mal schalten  paar Km/h draufhat   lol   zu geil

Vielen Dank ihr scheiß E-Rollerfahrer   .i..
Guter Vorwand um höhere Bußgelder  bzw noch mehr Gängelei einzufordern , gefickt eingeschädelt  

Was kommt als Nächstes ?   ^^

Ich kauf mir schonmal einen Fußgängerhelm  ,  da bin ich auf der sicheren Seite und muß keine Strafe bezahlen  falls mich mal ein Verkehrspolizist anhält bzw hinter mir her rennt   xD

Und falls ich dabei stürze hab ich ja einen Helm   ^^   Helmpflicht   xD


----------



## Leob12 (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> hahaha  lol   ,  die neue Verkehrsordnung bzw  Bestrafung    ... zu geil   ....
> 
> Ab jetzt dürfen LKW  über 3,5t  nicht schneller als 5 Km/h fahren beim rechtsabbiegen   ...xD
> 
> ...


Und was wenn er nicht steht? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## -Shorty- (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Und was wenn er nicht steht?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



So weit reicht der Horizont nicht.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Du willst also ( wenn grün ist ) damit sagen das alle LKW-Fahrer so blöd sind und es nicht mitkriegen das die Fußgänger Vorrang haben   bzw deren Horizont dafür nicht reicht  ?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank ihr scheiß E-Rollerfahrer   .i..


Könntest Du mit diesen infantilen Beleidigungen aufhören?  

Es geht um totgefahrere Kinder, weil der gemeine LKW Fahrer nicht in der Lage ist, den Verkehr im Blick zu haben und meint, Zeitdruck rechtfertigt es, den 38 Tonner durch die Stadt zu prügeln. Prinzipiell würde ich die unübersichtlichen Ungetüme komplett aus Städten und Dörfern verbannen. Industriegebiete sind in Deutschland separat gelegen, in Städten reichen auch 7,5to zur Warenverteilung. Ein paar Hauptstraßen mit Mittelzaun kann man gerne freigeben, das war es dann aber auch. ohne Sondergenehmigung und mit Sicherungsfahrzeug vor und hinter dem LKW.


----------



## -Shorty- (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Du willst also ( wenn grün ist ) damit sagen das alle LKW-Fahrer so blöd sind und es nicht mitkriegen das die Fußgänger Vorrang haben   bzw deren Horizont dafür nicht reicht  ?



Doch aber mit einem toten Winkel, welcher groß genug ist um eine ausgewachsene Kuh darin verschwinden zu lassen ist es letztlich nur konsequent das Tempo beim Abbiegen stark zu begrenzen.

Wirklich unglaublich komplex das Alles hier.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Doch aber mit einem toten Winkel, welcher groß genug ist um eine ausgewachsene Kuh darin verschwinden zu lassen ist es letztlich nur konsequent das Tempo beim Abbiegen stark zu begrenzen.
> 
> Wirklich unglaublich komplex das Alles hier.



Ich seh schon das du noch nie einen großen LKW gefahren bist   ,  hast du dich eigentlich schonmal gefragt warum Busse und LKW  solche Spiegel haben ?


----------



## Krautmausch (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Du willst also ( wenn grün ist ) damit sagen das alle LKW-Fahrer so blöd sind und es nicht mitkriegen das die Fußgänger Vorrang haben   bzw deren Horizont dafür nicht reicht  ?



Wenn es kein Problem wäre, würden nicht jährlich hunderte Fußgänger und Radfahrer von rechts abbiegenden LKW überfahren werden. LKW haben, wenn sie nicht mit einer Armee zusätzlicher Spiegel ausgerüstet sind, eine riesige tote Zone direkt rechts vor und neben dem Fahrzeug, in der der LKW-Fahrer NICHTS sieht. Außerdem ist, selbst wenn ein halbes Dutzend Spiegel montiert sind, kein Verkehrsteilnehmer unfehlbar. Und da anscheinend das Verkehrsministerium die Transportindustrie nicht mit der Nachrüstung von Sensoren belasten will, muss nun eben die Abbiegegeschwindigkeit gedrosselt werden.


----------



## Leob12 (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Ich seh schon das du noch nie einen großen LKW gefahren bist   ,  hast du dich eigentlich schonmal gefragt warum Busse und LKW  solche Spiegel haben ?


Warum kommt es trotzdem regelmäßig zu solchen Unfällen? 
Du kannst anscheinend nur zwischen Schwarz und Weiß unterscheiden, mein Beileid. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bauschaum7 (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

ja und  ?   in den  USA  sterben jährlich 15.000 Menschen  an Schußwaffengebrauch ( friendly fire )   ,  und die kommen damit auch klar


----------



## Leob12 (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> ja und  ?   in den  USA  sterben jährlich 15.000 Menschen  an Schußwaffengebrauch ( friendly fire )   ,  und die kommen damit auch klar


Ein wirklich toller Vergleich. Kann man dieses argumentatorische Wunderwerk für einen Award nominieren? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bauschaum7 (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Warum kommt es trotzdem regelmäßig zu solchen Unfällen?
> Du kannst anscheinend nur zwischen Schwarz und Weiß unterscheiden, mein Beileid.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Wenn du zu blöd bist und nur schwarz und weiß siehst  ,   wegen dir machen die solche Gesetze   damit du es checkst   ...   mein Beileid .

Aber denke nicht das die negativen Gesetze jemals wieder zurückgenommen werden  ! Viel Spaß in deiner " sicheren Welt "


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Ja ne, ist klar. Den Eingangsbereich oder die Flure mit irgendwelchem Gerümpel zustellen. Flucht- und Rettungswege braucht man ja schließlich nicht.


Schwieriges Thema, wenn ichz.B.  an Kinderwagen denke. Hast Du Eltern schon einmal gesagt, dass mit dem Kinderwagen der Fluchtweg versperrt ist? Das Ausmaß an passiv aggressivem Verhalten, was sich danach über mich ergossen hat, sucht weiterhin seinesgleichen. 



Poulton schrieb:


> Endlich ist der Thread in der Rumpelkammer.


Bestimmte User schaffen es, jedes Thema in die Rumpelkammer zu verfrachten. Woran das wohl liegen mag?


----------



## shadie (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> ja und ? in den USA sterben jährlich 15.000 Menschen an Schußwaffengebrauch ( friendly fire ) , und die kommen damit auch klar




Wo ist da der Zusammenhang?

Du regst dich jetzt allen ernstes darüber auf, dass Regeln im Straßenverkehr auf die neue Situation mit E-Geräten welche Fahrradstreifen nutzen angepasst werden?

Frei nach dem Motto, lasst das doch alles so weiterlaufen, die werden das schon irgendwie überleben?

Ich bin Motorrad Fahrer und weißt du wie oft ich übersehen werde wenn ich mit dem Motorrad nach Hamburg zur Arbeit fahre?
Täglich mindestens 2 Mal.

Ob es richtig ist, tausend neue Regeln zu machen für die aktuelle Situation weiß ich nicht, ich halte es aber nicht für "blödsinnig".

Es würde schon helfen, wenn alle Verkehrsteilnehmer sich bewusst werden würden, dass Sie Fahrzeuge fahren, die für andere bei falscher Handhabung tödlich sein können.

Wie oft biege ich ab, werde langsamer um Fußgänger rüber zu lassen und sehe im Augenwinkel die Autos hinter mir Vollbremsungen machen.
Wie oft fahre ich im Stau neben autos, direkt neben dem Fenster, ich könnte da anklopfen und wie oft ziehen die Idioten rüber ohne zu gucken?



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Wenn du zu blöd bist und nur schwarz und weiß siehst , wegen dir machen die solche Gesetze damit du es checkst ... mein Beileid .
> 
> Aber denke nicht das die negativen Gesetze jemals wieder zurückgenommen werden ! Viel Spaß in deiner " sicheren Welt "



Ufffff.....was ist denn los mit dir?


----------



## Bauschaum7 (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Krautmausch schrieb:


> Wenn es kein Problem wäre, würden nicht jährlich hunderte Fußgänger und Radfahrer von rechts abbiegenden LKW überfahren werden. LKW haben, wenn sie nicht mit einer Armee zusätzlicher Spiegel ausgerüstet sind, eine riesige tote Zone direkt rechts vor und neben dem Fahrzeug, in der der LKW-Fahrer NICHTS sieht. Außerdem ist, selbst wenn ein halbes Dutzend Spiegel montiert sind, kein Verkehrsteilnehmer unfehlbar. Und da anscheinend das Verkehrsministerium die Transportindustrie nicht mit der Nachrüstung von Sensoren belasten will, muss nun eben die Abbiegegeschwindigkeit gedrosselt werden.



und wer scheißt die dann an ? die 4 Polizisten an jeder Ecke einer Ampel  ,  oder rufen frustrierte Bürger an   und schreiben sich das Kennzeichen auf   !?   Also Bitte


----------



## -Shorty- (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Schwieriges Thema, wenn ichz.B.  an Kinderwagen denke. Hast Du Eltern schon einmal gesagt, dass mit dem Kinderwagen der Fluchtweg versperrt ist? Das Ausmaß an passiv aggressivem Verhalten, was sich danach über mich ergossen hat, sucht weiterhin seinesgleichen.



Klar, weil diese Eltern selber in Panik um ihr Leben da niemals drüber stolpern könnten.
Hatte das selbst erst erlebt, das ändert sich übrigens ganz schnell, wenn das Gefährt aufgrund des Platzmangels beschädigt wird. Gibt ja doch einige "robustere" Dinge als Kinderwagen...  z.B. Downhillbikes mit 1,20m breitem Lenker, glaubt man gar nicht, was diese Teile alles aushalten. 

37 Radfahrer sterben bei Lkw-Abbiegeunfaellen - Eurotransport

Allein im ersten Halbjahr 2018 kamen Medienberichten zufolge bundesweit bereits mehr als 20 Menschen bei Lkw-Abbiegeunfällen ums Leben.





Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> und wer scheißt die dann an ? die 4 Polizisten an jeder Ecke einer Ampel , oder rufen frustrierte Bürger an und schreiben sich das Kennzeichen auf !? Also Bitte



Dafür gibt es in jeder Hinsicht Lösungen, auf technischer Seite am LKW oder Ampel selbst, bis hin zu entsprechend konstruierten Kreuzungen. 

Aber beim Anscheißen zählt vor allem gründlich abzuwischen, würde ich mal sagen.


----------



## Leob12 (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Wenn du zu blöd bist und nur schwarz und weiß siehst  ,   wegen dir machen die solche Gesetze   damit du es checkst   ...   mein Beileid .
> 
> Aber denke nicht das die negativen Gesetze jemals wieder zurückgenommen werden  ! Viel Spaß in deiner " sicheren Welt "



Kinderkram. "Nein du bist X!" 
Ja, diese massive Einschränkung eines jeden Bundesbürgers, der dann nur mehr mit 5 km/h einbiegen darf wenn er einen LKW fährt. Brauchst du ein Taschentuch? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bauschaum7 (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



shadie schrieb:


> Ufffff.....was ist denn los mit dir?



Der hat damit angefangen   xD  

Bedank dich bei  Leob12  ^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ein wirklich toller Vergleich.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Kinderkram. "Nein du bist X!"
> Ja, diese massive Einschränkung eines jeden Bundesbürgers, der dann nur mehr mit 5 km/h einbiegen darf wenn er einen LKW fährt. Brauchst du ein Taschentuch?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



i feed him  ^^  

die können auch 3000€ Strafe machen  wenn er mit 8Km/h um die Ecke biegt  ,  und  wer will das beweisen  bzw einfordern   ,   ich brauch ein Taschentuch  vor lauter Lachen xD

Ihr seid ja so korrekt  , das geht auf keine Kuhhaut   ...Hut ab.....  hahahaha


----------



## -Shorty- (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> i feed him  ^^
> 
> die können auch 3000€ Strafe machen  wenn er mit 8Km/h um die Ecke biegt  ,  und  wer will das beweisen  bzw einfordern   ,   ich brauch ein Taschentuch  vor lauter Lachen xD



So wie jeder andere Ampelblitzer auch funktioniert, LKW's sind durch ihre Abmessungen nicht so schwer zu ermitteln... und haben dank der Maut auch noch weitere Erkennungszeichen.

Noch simpler gehts bald nicht mehr. 

Mach langsam mit dem Taschentuch, nachher schnaubst du noch zu viel aus.



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja so korrekt , das geht auf keine Kuhhaut ...Hut ab..... hahahaha


Nene, man lernt aber über die Jahre Grenzen auszuloten und sich nicht erwischen zu lassen. 
Umso besser kennt man diese "Lücken".


----------



## fipS09 (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> und wer scheißt die dann an ?


Hoffentlich die selben Leute die dem Aldi Management sagen, dass die neue Filiale nicht mehr familiär genug ist.


----------



## Krautmausch (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß in deiner " sicheren Welt "



Danke, werde ich haben, wenn ich trotz Fahrradfahren lebendig meine Rente erreiche.


----------



## Leob12 (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich die selben Leute die dem Aldi Management sagen, dass die neue Filiale nicht mehr familiär genug ist.


Vergleich das doch nicht. Das eine rettet Menschenleben, das andere sorgt für ein besseres Einkaufserlebnis. Letzteres ist doch wohl weit wichtiger. 
Aber hey, in den USA sterben auch nur ein paar tausend Leute an Schusswaffen und die Leute dort leben auch noch. 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## fipS09 (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Vergleich das doch nicht. Das eine rettet Menschenleben, das andere sorgt für ein besseres Einkaufserlebnis. Letzteres ist doch wohl weit wichtiger.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Das war nur ein Spaß, das ganze ist doch Absurd, bei dem Gesetz mit dem Abbiegen geht es doch nicht nur um E-Scooter.


----------



## -Shorty- (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Aber hey, in den USA sterben auch nur ein paar tausend Leute an Schusswaffen und die Leute dort leben auch noch.



Aber nur die Täter, nicht die Opfer.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> So wie jeder andere Ampelblitzer auch funktioniert, LKW's sind durch ihre Abmessungen nicht so schwer zu ermitteln... und haben dank der Maut auch noch weitere Erkennungszeichen.
> 
> Noch simpler gehts bald nicht mehr.
> 
> ...



die Frage ist ja  , lohnt sich so eine Investition zur Unterdrückung und amortisiert sich das irgendwann   , zumal dann alle langsam fahren  ? 
ka wieviel Ampeln es in Deutschland gibt   ?
Und wer soll das bezahlen  ?   ,   die die wirklich mal dabei erwischt werden ?


----------



## -Shorty- (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> die Frage ist ja  , lohnt sich so eine Investition zur Unterdrückung und amortisiert sich das irgendwann   , zumal dann alle langsam fahren  ?
> ka wieviel Ampeln es in Deutschland gibt   ?
> Und wer soll das bezahlen  ?   ,   die die wirklich mal dabei erwischt werden ?



Das war gar nicht die Frage. Bezahlen müssen es die Mexikaner, wie immer.

Die, die erwischt werden laufen anschließend für 1 Monat, beim nächsten mal 3 Monate und dann kommt der "Lappen" weg. Berufskraftfahrer lernen nicht aus Geldstrafen. 
So einfach ist das, man muss Dinge nur umsetzen WOLLEN.

Was sich lohnt oder nicht spielt schon lang keine Rolle mehr, wie Viel hat man für eine Kampfdrohne investiert, welche nie eingesetzt werden darf?


----------



## Bauschaum7 (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Das war gar nicht die Frage. Bezahlen müssen es die Mexikaner, wie immer.
> 
> Die, die erwischt werden laufen anschließend für 1 Monat, beim nächsten mal 3 Monate und dann kommt der "Lappen" weg. Berufskraftfahrer lernen nicht aus Geldstrafen.
> So einfach ist das, man muss Dinge nur umsetzen WOLLEN.
> ...



du bist echt korrekt krank   ...

Das ist aber die Frage ! :   Wer soll das bezahlen  ,  liest du nicht richtig !?

mir egal  ,  die neuen Represalien wegen den E-Rollern  betreffen mich jetzt nicht wirklich  ,  war mir aber klar das sowas kommt


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Krautmausch schrieb:


> Danke, werde ich haben, wenn ich trotz Fahrradfahren lebendig meine Rente erreiche.


Es wird immer schwerer, weil moderne Autos durch überbreite A-Säulen immer weniger Übersicht erlauben. Ich bin neulich wieder die alte Alfa Gulia von 1962 gefahren. Deren A-SAulen sind Daumen dick. Da sieht man alles. Wir haben schon 2003  Bildschirme auf der A-Säule entwickelt, die mit Kamera und Augentreking den Bereich der A-Säule überdeckt und nahtlos die Sicht durch Windschutzscheibe und Seitenscheibe kombiniert. Man sieht dann frei nach vorne. Hätte ca. 1000,-€ gekostet, das zahlt niermand ohne dass es gesetzlich verpflichtend wird, heute wäre das viel günstiger. Und mit den Eyetrtacking wären dann ande Dinge wie Aufmerksamkeitsassistent umsont mit im Paket.

*Zahl der im Straßenverkehr getöteten Radfahrer steigt*
_In Deutschland wurden im vergangenen Jahr 3.275 Menschen bei Verkehrsunfällen getötet, 445 davon waren Radfahrer._
Zahl der Verkehrstoten gestiegen: Deutlich mehr Fahrradfahrer getoetet - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Bauschaum7 (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

ja aber wenn ich jetzt mal zugekifft  langsam fahre  , möchte ich auch nicht das mich dabei jemand filmt ^^

dann kommt das noch auf Youtube  und ich muß extra noch  Strafe bezahlen  obwohl ich langsam gefahren bin


----------



## -Shorty- (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> du bist echt korrekt krank   ...
> 
> Das ist aber die Frage ! :   Wer soll das bezahlen  ,  liest du nicht richtig !?



Da holt er dich wieder ein, der fehlende Horizont. Es betrifft gar nicht JEDE Ampel in der BRD.
Sondern vor Allem jene die als Unfallschwerpunkt bekannt sind und wo es tatsächlich "Berührungspunkte" zwischen abbiegenden (!) LKW und Fußgänger geben könnte. In vielen Städten sind solche Stellen durch sinnvolle Verkehrsplanung bereits minimiert, entweder in dem man Fußgänger über Brücken umleitet oder LKW's nicht beliebig abbiegen lässt.

Es geht bei dieser Regelung darum Menschenleben zu schützen und nicht Weltmeister im Verteilen von Strafzetteln zu werden. Der Punkt scheint dir entfallen vor lauter Anscheißen.


Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> mir egal  ,  die neuen Represalien wegen den E-Rollern  betreffen mich jetzt nicht wirklich  ,  war mir aber klar das sowas kommt


Neuregelungen in der StVO betreffen alle Verkehrsteilnehmer. Vom Fußgänger bis zum Reh, somit auch dich, selbst wenn du dich auf allen Vieren ohne Hose und mit Stützrädern  fortbewegst.

Also, nur für den Rest, ich hab wirklich Langeweile hier auf Arbeit, sonst hätte ich schon lang nicht mehr geantwortet. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sparanus (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Skip: Miet-E-Scooter mit austauschbarem Akku vorgestellt - Golem.de

Wenn man vom Teufel spricht^^


----------



## -Shorty- (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Ich möchte lösen, das gesuchte Wort ist: "forderst", wo kann ich meine Waschmaschinen entgegennehmen? 

Ach und schöne Auszeit. 




Sparanus schrieb:


> Skip: Miet-E-Scooter mit austauschbarem Akku vorgestellt - Golem.de
> 
> Wenn man vom Teufel spricht^^



Ich hau hier mal das Zitat rein:Die Roller müssen dann nicht mehr von Mitarbeitern eingesammelt werden, der Akkutausch ist vor Ort möglich. Das soll auch die Haltbarkeit der Scooter verlängern. 

Damit wäre die Verdoppelung der Akku's notwendig, sonst stünden Roller unbrauchbar herum. Also entweder 2 Akkus oder nur halb so wirtschaftlich. (Ja ich weiß die "Normalen" haben auch eine Ausfall-/Ladezeit.) Aber was, wenn ein Roller ohne Akku bewegt wird, findet man den dann noch wieder? Sonst hat sich das Thema mit der Haltbarkeit schon erledigt.

Ob Wechselakkus die Haltbarkeit tatsächlich verlängert muss sich zeigen. Den meisten Handy's hat es rückblickend nicht geholfen einen austauschbaren Akku zu besitzen. Da andere Punkte viel wichtiger wurden (Display, Leistung, Dicke). Wer sagt denn, das so eine Entwicklung nicht auch hier stattfindet. 
Wenn die Teile morgen stark genug werden seinen Wocheneinkauf incl. ner Kiste Bier oder Wasser zu ziehen kräht schon kein Hahn mehr nach den Austausch-Akku's. Die können nämlich schon stören, weil man immer nur noch 1 Hand frei hat, wenn man "seinen eigenen" Akku mitnehmen muss.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Wir bedanken uns für ihren Tip ,  leider leider haben wir nur noch  Waschbretter biologisch abbaubar  ,  aber weil du der Erste warst bekommst du 2 !


----------



## shadie (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> shadie  , das ist Rumpelkammer !  klopf klopf   , was regst du dich auf ?
> 
> wenn es dir nicht gefällt komm einfach nicht her   ,  oder heul dich in der Redaktion aus  ...   mann mann mann ,  hauptsache du Arsch forderst keine Sperrung meines account´s an .
> 
> ...



Auch die Rumpelkammer gibt dir nicht das Recht andere User und mich zu beleidigen .

Deshalb einfach dicht machen 
Kannst dann ja wieder einen neuen aufmachen, ist ja kein Problem.

Ich finde meinen "Betrag" auch super.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

So wie es in den Wald reinschallt  , so schallt es auch raus !

vielleicht sollte man dich sperren , du Erbsenzähler .   War jetzt keine Beleidigung .


----------



## -Shorty- (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> So wie es in den Wald reinschallt  , so schallt es auch raus !
> 
> vielleicht sollte man dich sperren , du Erbsenzähler .   War jetzt keine Beleidigung .



Vielleicht solltest du dich einfach etwas zurücknehmen, wie gut deine Kompetenzen so ausgeprägt sind, hast du nun auf nahezu jeder Ebene unter Beweis gestellt. Das Alles nur, weil wir deinen Aldi-Brief nicht korrigieren wollten?

Also mein Addon markiert schon wieder die Leerzeichen vor deinen Satzzeichen, nochmal, da gehört kein Leerzeichen hin. 

PS: Shadie überprüft nur, ob ich mich beim Zählen vertue.


----------



## Krautmausch (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es wird immer schwerer, weil moderne Autos durch überbreite A-Säulen immer weger Übersicht erlauben. Ich bin neulich wieder die alte Alfa Gulia von 1962 gefahren. Deren A-SAulen sind Daumen dick. Da sieht man alles.
> 
> *Zahl der im Straßenverkehr getöteten Radfahrer steigt*
> _In Deutschland wurden im vergangenen Jahr 3.275 Menschen bei Verkehrsunfällen getötet, 445 davon waren Radfahrer._
> Zahl der Verkehrstoten gestiegen: Deutlich mehr Fahrradfahrer getoetet - ZDFmediathek



Andererseits haben Autos auch immer mehr Kollisionssensoren und Bremsassistenten. Zukünftig sollen Toyotas sogar bremsen, wenn man zu aprupt das Gaspedal durchdrückt, für den Fall, dass man es in dem Schreckmoment einer Notbremsung mit dem Bremspedal verwechselt hat. Die Zahl der getöteten Radfahrer im Straßenverkehr steigt momentan marginal, aber ich würde die Schuld dafür dem vermehrten Radverkehr geben. Ich glaube, anteilig ist er in den letzten Jahren deutlich gewachsen. Logischerweise ist es unwahrscheinlich, dass die Totenzahl gleichzeitig sinkt. Ich vermute, dass pro Kilometer die Gefahr beim Radfahren ähnlich rückläufig ist wie bei anderen Fortbewegungsmitteln.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Andererseits erinnert mich das an Borderlands 2  xD 

Hab auch kein Bußgeld bekommen  ^^  Kommt das eigentlich von Buße tun , oder ist das einfach nur finanzielle Strafe ?

stopft sich der Verkehrsminster die Taschen voll so wie die Scheinheiligen wenn man Buße tut ?

Andererseits.... muss man auch unterscheiden  ob progressiv Strafe verhängt wird  oder wie bei Religionen durch Brainwash Leute dazu zubringen  das es sie selber machen


----------



## Sparanus (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Damit wäre die Verdoppelung der Akku's notwendig, sonst stünden Roller unbrauchbar herum.


Das ist wiederum nicht zu Ende gedacht. 
Kurzfristig mehr Akkus ja, langfristig nicht da auch Akkus verschließen eh neue Akkus gekauft werden müssen. Wenn man 2 Akkus kauft verdoppelt sich die Zeit bis man wieder neue kaufen muss. Ganz grob über den Daumen gespeilt.


----------



## shadie (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> So wie es in den Wald reinschallt  , so schallt es auch raus !
> 
> vielleicht sollte man dich sperren , du Erbsenzähler .   War jetzt keine Beleidigung .



Na dann zeig mir mal wo ich mir was zu Schulden kommen lassen habe 
Da bin ich mal gespannt, auf persönlicher Ebene greifst nur du hier User an.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> PS: Shadie überprüft nur, ob ich mich beim Zählen vertue.



So ist das, ich bin sein Addon und zähle die Leerzeichen vor deinen Satzzeichen.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



shadie schrieb:


> Na dann zeig mir mal wo ich mir was zu Schulden kommen lassen habe
> Da bin ich mal gespannt, auf persönlicher Ebene greifst nur du hier User an.
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ihr Spaß dabei habt  ist doch okay   ,  ich hab nix gegen Schwule   

.......aber ihr zwei geht mir echt auf den Sack  ^^


----------



## shadie (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr Spaß dabei habt  ist doch okay   ,  ich hab nix gegen Schwule
> 
> .......aber ihr zwei geht mir echt auf den Sack  ^^



Die Antwort passt wieder zu deinem Kindergarten Niveau, mein kleiner Choleriker.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



shadie schrieb:


> Die Antwort passt wieder zu deinem Kindergarten Niveau, mein kleiner Choleriker.



Bin aber nicht dein Kleiner  ,  hättest du zwar gern  ,  aber so läuft das nicht  ^^
aber frag mal Shorty ,  glaub der ist eh klein   ................


----------



## -Shorty- (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr Spaß dabei habt  ist doch okay   ,  ich hab nix gegen Schwule



Spaß ? Eher Mitleid, weil wir weiter treten, obwohl du längst am Boden liegst und rufst "nur ein Kratzer".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Bin aber nicht dein Kleiner , hättest du zwar gern , aber so läuft das nicht ^^
> aber frag mal Shorty , glaub der ist eh klein ................


 Im Verhältnis zu meinen gewaltigen primären Geschlechtsmerkmalen stimmt das sogar und jetzt? 

LOL  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## INU.ID (15. August 2019)

*AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?*

Ich denke damit kann der Thread geschlossen werden...


*closed*


----------

